# [#7] Five Years of New Leaf Anniversary Photo Challenge



## Justin

Welcome to our Five Years of New Leaf Anniversary Photo Challenge, part of the mini-event on the forums celebrating New Leaf's 5th anniversary! This is a supercharged daily version of the popular New Leaf Photo Challenge in The Bell Tree Fair, so you'll be right at home if you've participated in that before. For newcomers, this is a small event where we challenge you to load up your copy of New Leaf every day and capture a specific screenshot matching the challenge to post in this thread.

We call this a supercharged version because unlike in the Fair where the challenge takes place every few days, a new challenge will be issued every single day for just 24 hours at time for one full week. You'll be rewarded with prizes depending on how many days of the challenge you can complete with the ultimate goal of completing all seven! Miss a day or two though? Don't worry, you'll be rewarded too but perhaps not as handsomely.

*How to Play*

A new challenge will begin each day for seven days between November 8th to November 14th. Challenges start and end each day at approximately 4:00 PM PST / 7:00 PM EST / 12:00AM GMT / 11:00AM AEST (next day).

Follow the instructions carefully posted in each challenge on your New Leaf game by taking an appropriate screenshot, then upload and post your screenshot in this thread to enter.


*Rules*



Only submit *one picture* (with the exception of Challenge #6! ) per person for each challenge, which must have been taken by you for this event.
Keep posts + captions appropriate - forum rules still apply.
Take a screenshot using the in-game L+R feature. Don't use a camera.
Don’t edit the image at all - this includes minor edits such as sharpening, adjusting brightness etc.
Entries must be submitted before the next challenge begins to be accepted. Each will last for approximately 24 hours each.


*Prizes*

The following are cumulative prizes for completing the specified number of challenges. You will only receive the rewards for a single line.

*1 Challenge:* 30 Bells
*2 Challenges:* 60 Bells
*3 Challenges:* 90 Bells
*4 Challenges:* 130 Bells
*5 Challenges:* 180 Bells, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Collectible

*6 Challenges:* 240 Bells, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Collectible, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Raffle Entry*

*7 Challenges:* 334 Bells, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Collectible, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Collectible, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 + 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Raffle Entries*

The more you complete, the more prizes you'll earn! Rewards will not be distributed until *after this event has completely ended.*

_*We will draw three winners for each raffle collectible._


*Challenge #7; hosted by Jake*

Everyone has a favorite villager, and in today's final challenge, your task is to take a photo with my favorite villager - Ricky. Whether it's in your town, your friends town, or a dream, any pictures of your mayor and Ricky are enough to satisfy my needs.

_Example_



Post your screenshot in this thread before November 15th, 4:00 PM PST / 7:00 PM EST / 12:00AM GMT / 11:00AM AEST (next day) to earn credit for this final challenge. Good luck!


----------



## Lancelot

First :]

Also this is cool. Happy birthday New leaf and what not


----------



## Javocado

Why does the tree not bear Bob fruit?


----------



## SpookyMemes

Ooo, sounds fun.


----------



## Spooky.

So when does the first challenge start?


----------



## Mars Adept

Here's to hoping I can participate in all 7 challenges.


----------



## ~Unicorn~

start start


----------



## SpookyMemes

I'm loving these banners, omg. it's kinda rainbow too so that makes it 10x better great job to whoever made them!!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Count me in!


----------



## mitfy

oh hec k yeah i can do this (i hope)

will challenges be uploaded on new threads or updated onto this one?


----------



## ~Unicorn~

SpookyMemes said:


> I'm loving these banners, omg. it's kinda rainbow too so that makes it 10x better great job to whoever made them!!



laudine where u hiding

unless justin got superpowers


----------



## aleshapie

::rubs hands together::

Did someone say Photo Challenge?! 

Mwahahaha!!


----------



## Justin

Oops I forgot to post the first one...


----------



## Justin

*Challenge #1*

In today's simple challenge, head to your town tree and sit down on the planter ledge.
Watch your town's information scroll by and capture a screenshot at *the part where your town/mayor's creation date is displayed*.

_Main Example_





*Alternative:* If you're unable to sit under the tree due to a young town, I will accept the alternative of six fruit arranged like the following example around your tree planter with you in the center. This will only be accepted if your tree is small.

_Alternative Example_



I'm looking forward to seeing everyone's dates and how it reflects their time with Animal Crossing: New Leaf. Many will still have their original town from the release date in June 2013, others may only have picked the game months or years later, and some will have reset their town since then. There might even be a special few people with a November 2012 date who imported a Japanese 3DS and have a five year old town! We'll accept those too.

Post your screenshot in this thread before the next challenge begins tomorrow, November 9th at approximately 4:00 PM PST / 7:00 PM EST / 12:00AM GMT / 11:00AM AEST (next day) to earn credit.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Tbh I haven't played AC:NL since before the fair started, but this might get me back into it! Sounds like fun!


Plus I love taking screenshots in game 

EDIT: I'll upload my screenshot here when I get the chance~


----------



## Spooky.

I am SO in


----------



## PaperCat

does it have to be a screenshot or can we take a picture with a cellphone?


----------



## Mars Adept

I have a question. Do we need to have a real date on our tree, or can it be a date from time traveling?


----------



## SpookyMemes

eeeEEEeEEeeek

So I just tried to do it, and it's not working. I'm using the L and R buttons to take a screenshot but it's not doing it?? or do I have to use something else?

EDIT: nvm lol I wasn't pressing hard enough, it's all good


----------



## Mars Adept

How am I supposed to participate if my town tree isn't old enough yet?


----------



## kiwikenobi

Been playing since launch.


----------



## Twinsouls1145

i recently restarted my town, does that mean i cant do it?


----------



## abbydoll

Cleo wanted to join, too. ^-^​


----------



## Mars Adept

Twinsouls1145 said:


> i recently restarted my town, does that mean i cant do it?



Same here. 

I have a question. Could we use a screenshot from one of our older towns? This is impossible for me if we can't do that.


----------



## CaramelCookie

The banner is so beautiful! ♥


----------



## Spooky.

I hope it's okay that I have my game set back in March. I couldn't stand the dreary fall-dead colors.





Edit: I can provide a thread as proof that I time traveled back and didn't use an old screenshot as needed. I don't want to be disqualified because I TT'd back


----------



## toadsworthy

easy bellssssss


----------



## Jacob

Fun! How do I get my screenshot from my 3ds? 

Isn't miiverse down? (I also don't think I can take my SD card and transfer the pic, I don't have a MicroSD reader or anything)


----------



## Spooky.

Jacob said:


> Fun! How do I get my screenshot from my 3ds?
> 
> Isn't miiverse down? (I also don't think I can take my SD card and transfer the pic, I don't have a MicroSD reader or anything)



You could always open the browser on the DS and upload it to tinypic or something. It'll be slow but it's an option.


----------



## BerryB

This is so much fun!  I only just joined the forums today, so I didn't know what to expect, but I love events/activities like this.  I only got my 3DS and my copy of New Leaf last winter, so my town won't be terribly old compared to most. It'll be fun to see them all though!


----------



## amazonevan19

Jacob said:


> Fun! How do I get my screenshot from my 3ds?
> 
> Isn't miiverse down? (I also don't think I can take my SD card and transfer the pic, I don't have a MicroSD reader or anything)



Same, I have a new 3ds so it's hella sorcerous getting to the SD card. I'm hoping a non-potato as possible cell phone picture will suffice?


----------



## SpookyMemes

y'know, Julian was right by my plaza, it would have been so cute if he made an appearance in my picture 

​


----------



## Jeannine

Have had my game since June 9, 2013  Really can't believe it will be 5 years soon...
I'm looking forward to this event


----------



## SpookyMemes

amazonevan19 said:


> Same, I have a new 3ds so it's hella sorcerous getting to the SD card. I'm hoping a non-potato as possible cell phone picture will suffice?



I have a new 3ds XL as well, what I did was take a screenshot, and then at the bottom right hand corner there should be an orange button and when you click on it, a box will pop up that says something like "open Nintendo 3ds image share?" Click yes or whatever that it says, and then it should take you to pick two options: upload your photo to Twitter (which is what I did) or Facebook. 

They'll ask you to log in, and once you do that it'll take you to your Nintendo 3ds Camera where you can select the picture you chose, and it'll upload it to whichever account you chose  after I uploaded mine I just went on safari and saved mine cause I'm on an iPad rn


----------



## Cryptade

nvm just saw the post updated!!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Jacob said:


> Fun! How do I get my screenshot from my 3ds?
> 
> Isn't miiverse down? (I also don't think I can take my SD card and transfer the pic, I don't have a MicroSD reader or anything)





Spooky. said:


> You could always open the browser on the DS and upload it to tinypic or something. It'll be slow but it's an option.


I use this for the browser, it's much faster. http://www.webrender.net/imgur/


----------



## amazonevan19

SpookyMemes said:


> I have a new 3ds XL as well, what I did was take a screenshot, and then at the bottom right hand corner there should be an orange button and when you click on it, a box will pop up that says something like "open Nintendo 3ds image share?" Click yes or whatever that it says, and then it should take you to pick two options: upload your photo to Twitter (which is what I did) or Facebook.
> 
> They'll ask you to log in, and once you do that it'll take you to your Nintendo 3ds Camera where you can select the picture you chose, and it'll upload it to whichever account you chose  after I uploaded mine I just went on safari and saved mine cause I'm on an iPad rn



oh ok that seems pretty easy! thank you!


----------



## CaramelCookie

I started playing this year, but it's close to being a whole year already~



Pinky wanted to appear in the picture, too.


----------



## Justin

Okay guys, I've updated the challenge post with an alternative for you folks with the baby towns / trees!  Please do the original one if you're able to though.


----------



## seliph




----------



## mitfy

here it is


----------



## Zane

Bob has been here forever


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Jacob said:


> Fun! How do I get my screenshot from my 3ds?
> 
> Isn't miiverse down? (I also don't think I can take my SD card and transfer the pic, I don't have a MicroSD reader or anything)



You can also use 3DS Image Share and share it to a social media site like Facebook and Twitter. That's I used to do before I got a laptop.


----------



## Mars Adept

Justin said:


> Okay guys, I've updated the challenge post with an alternative for you folks with the baby towns / trees!  Please do the original one if you're able to though.



Oh THANK YOU.

Is it alright if I use perfect fruit?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

"It's been one year, and I got everything done." - Andrea​


----------



## PaperCat

im assuming it has to be a screenshot and not a cellphone image. eh oh well.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Sorry if I had to edit my submission, but my attachment broke for some odd reason. But this is my submission I planned all along.


----------



## Rio_

I was a couple months late to the party ​


----------



## Polymathema

rip my first town that was in my 3DS when it was stolen out of our car, I will miss you Insmouth and Q version 1 but you live on in my heart.


----------



## Ichigo.

First Animal Crossing game and first town! (Meadow is a spring town, so no autumn found here)​


----------



## Aniko

Since June 2013 and I still have a lot to do in this town​


----------



## xSuperMario64x

My fuzzy friend Pietro decided to join in on the picture 

The date on my tree says July 28th, 2015, but most people don't know my old town corrupted a few days before that. My old town was started May 29th, 2014. RIP Original Boston

I'll probably post all of my entries in the blog tree, in fear of my entries getting pushed away in this thread lol.


----------



## Sgt.Groove

Here's my entry ^-^ This is actually my 2nd town on this cartridge (I didn't like my original towns layout) However my original town was created shortly after the release date (can't remember the exact date :/)

https://mobile.twitter.com/DariusBreen/status/928423960995282944?p=v

if that link don't work heres another (both lead to the same image)

pic.twitter.com/mO9Bm011yH

@Justin

You should totally sign my mitten collectible


----------



## Justin

I'm going to ask for screenshots only, sorry folks.

A few others have posted in here various ways to grab a screenshot without pulling out your SD card or using Miiverse:

https://www.nintendo.com/3ds/image-share

http://www.webrender.net/imgur/

New 3DS users can also use wireless to access their SD Card, see here: http://en-americas-support.nintendo...ove-files-between-a-new-nintendo-3ds-xl-and-a


----------



## Mars Adept

"Happy birthday ACNL!"

(Please count my entry, Miiverse closed earlier today, and I have no other way of taking screenshots.)


----------



## duckykate

here's mine! this took me forever to upload, i spent a while trying to unscrew the back of my 3ds only to find that i didn't have a microsd card adapter. then when i took a picture of the screen, it said the file was too large


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Been mayor for nearly four years now.  Fun times!


----------



## Meliara

Oh how funny. I guess my residents agreed Kakariko needed a windmill asap.


----------



## GiantPenguinGod

I got New Leaf as a present for my birthday and I've loved it ever since!


----------



## LambdaDelta

4 more years!


----------



## Skyzeri

This town is very new. I made my first town the day that NL released in North America~


----------



## LambdaDelta

btw out of curiosity, why 334 bells for completing all challenges? is there any meaning behind that number? (since only non-10s divisible)


----------



## Tobiume

hope this works


----------



## kikotoot

let the turnip collectible be a thing! . like an achievement system "make 500 bells from the stalk market" and you keep it, or "loose 500 bells" and you get a rotten turnip 

- - - Post Merge - - -

the turnip is so pretty


----------



## Justin

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> View attachment 210867
> 
> "Happy birthday ACNL!"
> 
> (Please count my entry, Miiverse closed earlier today, and I have no other way of taking screenshots.)





ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Been mayor for nearly four years now.  Fun times!



Can you both please update your posts with screenshots? Thanks. I've outlined a few posts above how you can grab one still without Miiverse.



LambdaDelta said:


> btw out of curiosity, why 334 bells for completing all challenges? is there any meaning behind that number? (since only non-10s divisible)



There certainly is.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Justin said:


> There certainly is.



It may not be divisible by 10, but the sum of the digits adds up to 10.


----------



## Spooky.

Justin, will my entry be accepted even though my town is set in a different month?


----------



## ~Unicorn~

Sorry about the time gap there. I reset my town in 2015, but actually got the game in 2013 so I "tweaked" the date around so it feels like my old town (also yay, 78 visitors!)​


----------



## Justin

Spooky. said:


> Justin, will my entry be accepted even though my town is set in a different month?



Yeah no problem.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi

I can't take a screenshot, is this still okay?


----------



## Strawberryllama

Here's mine! 
http://i.imgur.com/mbzrRgK.jpg
Also sorry, I can't figure out how to make it appear instead of the link.


----------



## Cryptade

ta-da!
i shouldve probably done a little pose or emote but i wanted to get this done before i forget so i can work on my homework ;v;
I just started Cryptade last month!! Hopefully the tree should grow big enough soon


----------



## Mayor_of_Eden

Town of Eden
​
I've had New Leaf for years, but I'm the type of person who always starts over. Hopefully this version of Eden will be my permanent one  This is a super cute event too!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Justin said:


> Can you both please update your posts with screenshots? Thanks. I've outlined a few posts above how you can grab one still without Miiverse.



Fixed!  Sorry about that Justin.  Hope it's acceptable now.


----------



## cornimer

This is in my second town, my old town has a fully grown tree but I haven't been on that one in awhile


----------



## SensaiGallade

Did Jubs post this challenge today knowing that Miiverse shut down so we'd have to use awkward ways to upload screenshots?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

SensaiGallade said:


> Did Jubs post this challenge today knowing that Miiverse shut down so we'd have to use awkward ways to upload screenshots?



That's just how Jubs rolls.


----------



## Zane

btw i see that lil pikmin mayor


----------



## Ryumia

This is my photo for Challenge #1. My mayor character took office on September 1st, 2015. My town still needs a lot of work, but I haven't fully decided on what the theme of my town should be. So... It's pretty much up in the air at the moment. Not sure when I would even make a decision to do so.

[P.S. It took a while to get my 3DS to connect to my laptop then transfer the photo to my desktop area and upload it to imgur. Not difficult to do, but it does take some patience though.]​


----------



## mogyay

this wasn't awkward or painful in the slightest to upload hahahahahahahhahahahhahahahahahhsgjaujdsjdn;a


----------



## Hinata825

​
Wow, May? of 2016?? My town doesn't feel that old at all! How is it still a mess?!  乁( ⚆ ◡ ⚆ )ㄏ  *sweats intensely*


----------



## cornimer

Another way you guys can upload that I don't think was mentioned here is take a screenshot the normal way (with L and R or whatever), then go to internet browser, go on facebook, upload the image from your DS gallery and post it to facebook (change the settings so that only you can see it and not your friends)


----------



## mitfy

VanessaMay18 said:


> Another way you guys can upload that I don't think was mentioned here is take a screenshot the normal way (with L and R or whatever), then go to internet browser, go on facebook, upload the image from your DS gallery and post it to facebook (change the settings so that only you can see it and not your friends)



yep, this is what i did, except with imgur. i took a screenshot the normal way, went on the internet browser to imgur, then uploaded from there. then i got on my computer and got it from my account. 
very simple too, it was my first time doing that and not just taking a photo with my phone lol.


----------



## SpookyMemes

mitfy said:


> yep, this is what i did, except with imgur. i took a screenshot the normal way, went on the internet browser to imgur, then uploaded from there. then i got on my computer and got it from my account.
> very simple too, it was my first time doing that and not just taking a photo with my phone lol.



that's actually so much smarter... Saves me the embarrassment of posting it to my Twitter and then my followers seeing it and being like "lmao wtf"


----------



## pandapples

my second town~


----------



## dizzy bone

Here's my entry! 



Tinytree was born on the 1st of March 2016! I keep thinking it's longer though.


----------



## wheneverking

i restarted my town pretty recently as you can see, but i'm a time-travelling queen, so i can already sit by my tree, LOL!


----------



## Jacob

I got it, time to clean up the town and talk to my neglected villagers


----------



## Mary

I’ve been playing off and on since release, always worrying about what people would think of my town/whether it was “good enough” or whatever and resetting. I recently got back into it and decided I would make a town for me, with my favorite villagers and my favorite pwps, not caring about what others thought or whether it was tumblr-worthy, and I’ve held onto it since without that urge to reset. I even achieved perfect town yesterday, which i had never done before! I’m happy with my progress.

Sorry for the downsized photo. Was having issues with Imgur being a kracko. Also, ignore the dates. I accidentally tt’d backward instead of forward.


----------



## Valzed

Happy Birthday, New Leaf! I'm so excited! This is my first time entering an event. 
(I was too new to TBT & too nervous to enter the Into The Woods event.)

​


----------



## LambdaDelta

Justin said:


> There certainly is.



soooo... will you tell us, or is that another event?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

LambdaDelta said:


> soooo... will you tell us, or is that another event?



It's also 1,000 divided by 3, but rounded up.

If that were the case, it goes against the rules of rounding up. We only round up if the digit on the right is 5 or higher. 3 is less than 5, so 1000/3 estimated should be 333, not 334.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Alolan_Apples said:


> It's also 1,000 divided by 3, but rounded up.
> 
> If that were the case, it goes against the rules of rounding up. We only round up if the digit on the right is 5 or higher. 3 is less than 5, so 1000/3 estimated should be 333, not 334.



What even is this


----------



## toadsworthy

I found my 3ds...






My town is old


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

This game will always hold a special place in my heart.

It brought me back into gaming after 10 or so years. I bought an original 3DS along with New Leaf near release, on a complete whim. I had never bought a handheld gaming system in my life, I had no idea what Animal Crossing was, what to expect, and I am glad I did. Months later I joined this forum after a friend's recommendation, and oh boy did that fuel it even further haha. Great friends, great memories, and some that I will never forget.​


----------



## Cheremtasy

Here's mine (gdi Chevre...)


----------



## AngelBunny

here is mine


----------



## hestu

I've had the same town for over 4 years now, holy cow--definitely don't regret it! ​


----------



## Cascade

Bunny from tiger said:


> here is mine



Gracie is photobomb.


----------



## AngelBunny

Cascade said:


> Gracie is photobomb.



yea XD


----------



## Hyoon

Had this town since I bought the game (in 2013). Time flies by it's crazy... Can't believe it's been 4 years since then. My town's anniversary is coming up real soon as well! ; v;


----------



## PaperCat

nice screenshots everyone. it is cool seeing older towns.  too bad i can't be bothered to get a screenshot from my ds.


----------



## Espurr

*Challenge #1 Entry*

i guess a little over a month of existing isn't enough
50 hours is a lot, man​


----------



## oath2order

Same town since release


----------



## Paperboy012305

I have a question.

Do we win extra stuff if we get a staff favorite like in the TBT Fair?


----------



## Irescien

Here's mine~


Spoiler: entry








Man this is the same town i've had since getting the game, I never really did anything with it though until I got back into it this summer. I don't understand why tho lol this game is so fun..​


----------



## Barnabus_i_am

I've had Startown ever since I got the game shortly after it's release. Wow, it's hard to believe I celebrated my town's 4 year anniversary this year!


----------



## Verecund

Here's mine! I started my current town the day after the Welcome Amiibo update (I started one the day of but reset it the next day for a really silly reason that I regret now because it had a really nice map). I really need to clear out my plaza...


----------



## Laureline

Oh tree when will you let me sit under you?


----------



## Spooky.

Are hacked towns allowed to enter these? I feel like they'll possibly have an unfair advantage, depending on the next shots we need.


----------



## Cascade

My town created last year..I TT a lot


----------



## GreatUsername

Hey, not the best pic but it works
Had this town ever since I started, so many memories (however cringy they may be
Glad I've stuck here so long


----------



## Justin

Spooky. said:


> Are hacked towns allowed to enter these? I feel like they'll possibly have an unfair advantage, depending on the next shots we need.





Paperboy012305 said:


> I have a question.
> 
> Do we win extra stuff if we get a staff favorite like in the TBT Fair?



We don't have any 'staff favourites' or anything else of the sort for this event so there isn't really any kind of unfair advantage to be had. Coming just after all of our Halloween events with winners, it would feel like a little too much.


----------



## Paperboy012305

I see. I guess I'll remember that.






_Its no contest._​
- - - Post Merge - - -

Aww shoot. I forgot to do it.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh good, I can still do it. I gotta catch some zzz's now.


----------



## Toot

I reset recently for new fun times.

The game has been out for like 5 years, but it already felt nostalgic after the first year. Running from the town and into the T&T Emporium always sent tingles down my spine. Mostly because of how the music ended as you went through the revolving doors.​


----------



## Golden_Purrl

Nearly five years of AuraMist!  So many wonder memories :,) Wow how time has gone by! I remember how badly I wanted Animal Crossing on the 3DS like it was yesterday, and now it?s been years since it?s finally happened! Here?s to another happy year of New Leaf!


----------



## Justin

Issi said:


> I can't take a screenshot, is this still okay?





GreatUsername said:


> Hey, not the best pic but it works
> Had this town ever since I started, so many memories (however cringy they may be
> Glad I've stuck here so long
> View attachment 210893



Please capture and post a screenshot instead of using your camera. Everyone can take one and use either their SD Card, or a website on their 3DS browser to upload. Handy links: https://www.nintendo.com/3ds/image-share http://www.webrender.net/imgur/ http://en-americas-support.nintendo...ove-files-between-a-new-nintendo-3ds-xl-and-a



Paperboy012305 said:


> I see. I guess I'll remember that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Its no contest._​
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Aww shoot. I forgot to do it.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Oh good, I can still do it. I gotta catch some zzz's now.



Hate to be a pain, but please read over the instructions for the challenge. You missed an important detail in bold.


----------



## Chicha

Here's my Pokemon town, BWAgency.

I got into ACNL much later than its release date but I'm happy to jump in when I did. It's been a blast so far.




It's cool to see everyone's towns so far!


----------



## Morningowl




----------



## Princisca

Kokiri is my first and only town! 
Even though I have played on and off for the last couple years,
I have never and will never abandon it <3


----------



## amemome

I.... need to try harder in my town lol


----------



## p e p p e r

My town was created in October 2013 because I got ACNL and a new 3DS XL for my birthday. I?ve had so much fun playing it and met so many awesome people on this forum. 
​


----------



## Souji

This is my very first New Leaf town, I actually had to buy another copy because I wanted to start a new town but didn't want to reset over this one lol.


----------



## padfoot6

Spoiler: my entry








Just started a new town over the summer!


----------



## aericell

Here's mine!


----------



## duckvely

I created my town in December, 2014


----------



## Pop-tart

heck ye


----------



## The Pennifer

1st Photo Entry:
Here is my first town, Mayor Penelope of Tubetown (I now have four towns) I don?t think I will ever tire of Animal Crossing - it?s in my blood!  
Please note that Mayor Pen is wearing a *Black Lily* in support of the current Hybrid Voting


----------



## EvieEvening23

my entry!






I feel so young...


----------



## Biyaya

My first and only town. :3


----------



## AC_2007

This is my first and only town I made when I was 12 xD Kinda regret the name but it's ok lol The player sitting on the tree is my mom's character xD


----------



## AlienLiaru

I reset my town a few times. I miss my old two towns.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Hyoon said:


> Had this town since I bought the game (in 2013). Time flies by it's crazy... Can't believe it's been 4 years since then. My town's anniversary is coming up real soon as well! ; v;



"the history of spring" actually made me laugh


----------



## Heyden

Yes I time travel, I'm too impatient


----------



## DaCoSim

SOOOOOOO the ONLY reason my start date isn't June 9th is a cute (I think) story. I've been playing AC since Game Cube days. I later, got my kids into Wild World. When we found out ACNL was coming out, we were stoked, even though it wasn't set to release for 6 months. When my bday hit in March, I went and preordered 4 copies for me and my 3 oldest. I went and picked them up on release and then SAT ON THEM FOR A WEEK while we waited to go on vacation. The morning we left for vacay, I started tossing games behind me in the car at 5 AM to keep us occupied for the 11 hour drive. Easiest drive EVER!!!! I swear we've had harder trips across town LOL!!!


----------



## brutalitea

My cartridge town. Has never been restarted since I bought it.


----------



## Chick

YUSS, THE SCREENSHOT ACTUALLY WORKED OMG!
Anyways, I started December 26 last year. It was Boxing Day that day.
And back then I used to time travel A LOT! I really wanted to get my starting up things done.
And yeah my tree is small and I don?t Time travel anymore, but yeah.
(Also I hope my entry is valid because I Time travel )


----------



## dedenne

Time to sneak on to my ds


----------



## Bellxis

sorry it's in japanese haha, but the date of creation is 2017/06/15  i got this copy for my birthday this year so that's why the town is so new, but i've been playing since the eu release!


----------



## Alienfish

No difference in autumn and summer weather here, game is actually set in early July right now


----------



## Lorrai

Here's mine!


----------



## Nenya

Lots of hours on this town.


----------



## Peg

Here's my entry:


----------



## hamster

here's mine!


----------



## Daysie

Here is mine!

​


----------



## SamZzz

Newbie here... had to do some Googling to figure out how to get this here. Twitter for the win!!


----------



## You got mail!

Here's mine. Can't pass up free bells.


----------



## Witch

​


----------



## A r i a n e

Westeros has been my happy place for about 4 and a half years now :')






I hope it's okay that it's in French​


----------



## LuciaMew




----------



## Magik_Mike

Well bit of an embarrassing photo. I haven?t played in a while, about a few months or so. Came online the other day and my town was ruined, paths missing, flowers gone, villagers in bad spots. Figured I?d start over cause why not, my town wasn?t the best anyways. I reset the other day and now I have an empty town with a bad map and 20million dollars that I?m waiting 100 days for. I kinda want a new map but I?m gonna have to sort something out lol. I first picked the game up on Christmas Day 2012 and I?ve reset a couple times through so I?m fine with starting over.


----------



## deSPIRIA

had a little bit of a town resetting habit and now i think i've stopped. this one is from june 2017 but my first dates back to march 25th 2014. probably gonna keep this fruit alignment, thanks to who came up with that : ))


----------



## punctuallyAbsent

welp. two stolen 3dses, two lost cartridges and one cartridge eaten by my nephew's dog later, here we are. hopefully New Home is here to stay ;w;​


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

My very first entry ★

I used to be a 2nd character in a town my family used to own. Then I decided to have my own town!
And this is the town ジェリィ ( it pronounces like jelly btw ), in which I met over thousands of adorable mayors through trades in this forum.

You can see the gift at the center, right?
It is a gift to myself, for the memory of someone who I adore most. He neither plays New Leaf nor has time for it anymore. But I always miss him. So ( excuse me if this is too girly! xD ) inside the cute wrap up is something he gave me before he left his town. It's always there for myself, to remember him.

I miss you, Kirito.


----------



## Moebius




----------



## Adventure9

Zootopia has been with me for almost 5 years? Crazy how time flies! And let the record show I came up with the name way before the Disney movie came about hahasorry it looks kinda trashed lol


----------



## AccfSally

Here's mine , I have been playing the game since it was released..I just restarted a lot.
Also I'll be using my main town since I had it longer.


----------



## Requity

I've had the game since 2013, but I've reset so many times it's not funny.

This is my current, and final, town, Everwood. I've decided after I get bored with this town, that's the end of AC:NL for me, hence its name.


----------



## cIementine

another event!!! this is awesome
going to try and participate


----------



## Gir

Here's my first/oldest town.


----------



## Holla

Sadly my original town which I?ve had since July 12th 2013 is on my other 3DS which I left at my room at college so I?ll have to make due with my newer town. 

Here is Mayor Ami sitting on my tree in Moondust (it?s a Sailor Moon themed town)


----------



## r a t

almost missed it lmao​


----------



## sally.

i can't believe it's been this long... so many memories!!


----------



## Adventure9

Gir said:


> Here's my first/oldest town.



I like your signature ^^


----------



## Coach

Here is my town tree! I started on the day of release in the UK and have had my town ever since ​


----------



## Flare

Does a Stage 1 tree count? Like the one when you have played for 1 hour and 1 day or does it need to be higher like the Two headed tree?


----------



## Cascade

Flare said:


> Does a Stage 1 tree count? Like the one when you have played for 1 hour and 1 day or does it need to be higher like the Two headed tree?



Yes it counts, stand at the front of your tree and then put your native fruits beside on your tree like Justin did on first page.


----------



## StarrySkye3

Here is my picture! I started playing New Leaf in summer of 2015, but have had *ahem* a few towns since then lol. My current town is the furthest I've ever got and I am sticking to it!


----------



## Stalfos

I haven't played in months. I started up my town just for this. lol


----------



## buniichu

Im definitely joining!! (^_^)b.    I'll put a pic on here, to celebrate New Leaf's birthday


----------



## Giddy

Here's mine~Can't believe its been so many happy years XD I've never reset, and it's still a working progress town.


----------



## SpookyMemes

I can't wait for the next challenge ooooo


----------



## Stargazer741

Here's my town history, a couple weeks from the US release


----------



## skarmoury

Do I time travel, I hear you asking?






Hmm.​


----------



## Huseyin

I bought the game like a month ago so it's pretty small...


----------



## Blizzard

*A special day*

This was the start of many fun hours on ACNL!


----------



## StarrySkye3

Stalfos said:


> View attachment 210969
> I haven't played in months. I started up my town just for this. lol



Omg haha it took me a second to realize your mayor's eye lids are just darker, it looked like his eyes were open and really red haha XD


----------



## Flare

Hopefully this counts!


----------



## ~Unicorn~

Oh right, now Justin will have to go on acnl every day for this event


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Will the next photo challenge be up at 7PM?


----------



## Nunnafinga

Mayor Foop has accumulated quite a few pitfalls in four plus years.You never know when a neighboring New Leaf town might try to invade.Bree was the last of my original group of nine villagers to move in.She's still here.


----------



## roseflower

I started my town on the day it was released here in Europe


----------



## Witchwyn

My second town, my first is too ugly to be shown here. Neglect has done it no good


----------



## Kaey

yay incentive to go into my main town




lol sure didn't take me long to tt....had perfect town before i started the town ok


----------



## corlee1289

I hope this posts properly


----------



## SensaiGallade




----------



## jantango7

Hello, joining my first first event!


----------



## Alcor

geez has it been that long already...


----------



## aleshapie

Here?s mine


----------



## Sholee




----------



## Haydenv019

Help. I can't take a screenshot because both of my left and right buttons are broken. Already sent a DM to Justin, but any replies would be helpful ;-;


----------



## GreatUsername

Haydenv019 said:


> Help. I can't take a screenshot because both of my left and right buttons are broken. Already sent a DM to Justin, but any replies would be helpful ;-;



Just take a pic of the game using your phone camera, it's a bit lower quality but hey, it works


----------



## Haydenv019

*But I thought Justin was only accepting screenshots.  OH WELL*

I apologize if its in the wrong season, I'm a time traveler. ANYWAYS, I got ACNL during chrismas, and lord and behold, I created a mayor as soon as possible. ​


----------



## Halloqueen

My start date doesn't line up with the actual release of the game, unfortunately, because I had another town before this that I deleted to start the current town. Also, I'm a time traveler. I'm not entirely sure why I chose the date I did, this town is years old by now.


----------



## Spooky.

GreatUsername said:


> Just take a pic of the game using your phone camera, it's a bit lower quality but hey, it works



He's only accepting screenshots of the game. He even added the fact to the first post.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Spooky. said:


> He's only accepting screenshots of the game. He even added the fact to the first post.



Yep.  He asked me to fix my post because I originally posted a pic I took with my phone.


----------



## King Dorado

yarrr we was all just small leafs then


----------



## GreatUsername

Spooky. said:


> He's only accepting screenshots of the game. He even added the fact to the first post.



Oh shoot whoops time to fix mine then


----------



## SpookyMemes

I was so bored waiting for the next challenge lol...


----------



## Justin

Time for the next challenge! Thunder is hosting this one actually, but he couldn't be here right now to post it, so I'm doing so in his place...

@Hayden, I'll message you later.


----------



## Justin

_Thunder is hosting this one actually, but he couldn't be here right now to post it, so I'm doing so in his place. If you have any questions about it, you'll need to wait for him to show up later!_

*Challenge #2; hosted by Thunder*

Grab a buddy and a couple of pitfalls, for this challenge you'll need to snap a screenshot of you and your pal waist-deep in dirt!

_Example_





(For clarity's sake, I've gone ahead and swapped out the old example image with a more proper one.)

(also because no one's gonna read this, i actually like oatmeal raisin cookies)​


Out of pitfalls? Maybe your moron of a friend accidentally stepped in one when you weren't ready? Don't fret! As long as it's apparent the two of you spent time stuck in the ground, swinging your arms around like you're advertising a used car dealership, the method is up to you.

Do note that if you take the picture with another Bell Tree user, the two of you will need to post to the thread individually.

Post your screenshot in this thread before the next challenge begins tomorrow, November 10th at approximately 4:00 PM PST / 7:00 PM EST / 12:00AM GMT / 11:00AM AEST (next day) to earn credit.


----------



## PaperCat

gl to people who post. I won't. It will be funny to see the images.


----------



## SpookyMemes

darn it :/ anyone wanna do this one with me?


----------



## Heyden

omg minties


----------



## Laureline

So a screenshot of one of us in a pitfall with the other looking at the person in it?


----------



## mitfy

oh jeez no one told me this would require group effort


----------



## SpookyMemes

I need a buddy and some pitfalls _i already dug up my pitfall and threw it in the trash ;-;_ h e l p


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

If anyone needs a partner for this, hit me up!


----------



## ~Unicorn~

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> If anyone needs a partner for this, hit me up!



meep


----------



## Ryumia

Mhm... This is going to be a bit tricky.


----------



## mitfy

ayy anyone wanna do it w me


----------



## GiantPenguinGod

Mitfy, I'll do it with you!


----------



## ~Unicorn~

OH I found a pitfall and then I fell into it. Just gonna reset and dig it up!


----------



## seliph

Can you please stop acting like any of us on this site have friends


----------



## SpookyMemes

Didn't I see someone with a town who has a bunch of pitfall seeds? Hit me up, I have a partner now all I need are pitfall seeds lmao. I'll pay you


----------



## ~Unicorn~

gyro said:


> Can you please stop acting like any of us on this site have friends



I do, but they aren't from here so they'll be confused lol


----------



## Lorrai

Here's mine, hope the island counts? DX


----------



## Laureline

If anyone wants to do it with me, I have two pitfalls that were for some reason in my storage. I'm just not clear on if we both need to fall into one at the same time.

Vm if anyone wants to be my partner.


----------



## SpookyMemes

Oh yes, question for Thunder when he gets back: is going to the island and doing the tours with tricky pitfall seeds allowed?


----------



## Hopeless Opus

i hate group projects haha but hf to everyone who participates in the 2nd photo challenge


----------



## ~Unicorn~

I dug it up. Anyone want to join? I don't think I really have room in my town.


----------



## Rio_

Am I allowed to visit myself if I have a second 3DS? Not like you can tell but it's the principle of it haha
I'm just really shy about asking people okay ;~;


----------



## Spooky.

The face of calm while I am suffering.
My visitor doesn't have a TBT account. 

Edit: Also I only had one pitfall, I hope that's okay.


----------



## mitfy

me and GiantPenguinGod !!


----------



## skarmoury

Oh no! My 3DS can't connect to other towns where I live bc of some signal problem whatever in the environment, would it be alright to just pitfall, say, a villager? :c I understand if not, I guess I'll have to miss this one out.


----------



## GiantPenguinGod

Mitfy and I! This was pretty funny to watch!


----------



## Mayor_of_Eden

My friend Bailey and I:

We're in her town of Oceania​
She doesn't have an account here, but she was willing to fall into a pit with me


----------



## Laureline

Does anyone want to do this with me? I have the pitfalls. Vm


----------



## ~Unicorn~

Me and BerryB!​


----------



## BerryB

Thank you to ~Unicorn~ for joining me!


----------



## Biyaya

Makoto said:


> Am I allowed to visit myself if I have a second 3DS? Not like you can tell but it's the principle of it haha
> I'm just really shy about asking people okay ;~;



I can do it with you, if you want! If you aren't asking anybody, I'll ask you!


----------



## Jeannine

Cilla and I sinking into the depths of the earth


----------



## Strawberryllama

http://i.imgur.com/58uCzQE.jpg
Here's mine with my best friend! She doesn't have an account though.


----------



## SpookyMemes

I have another question: are we allowed to have one person be in the pitfall, and then another person standing next to them doing one of the Club LOL emotions?


----------



## ali.di.magix

SpookyMemes said:


> I have another question: are we allowed to have one person be in the pitfall, and then another person standing next to them doing one of the Club LOL emotions?



I have the same question. Also are we allowed to use photos that were similar or reuse photos to what was submitted in other TBT events?


----------



## EvieEvening23

thanks to splendid for taking the picture with me!


----------



## Strawberryllama

If anyone needs help, feel free to ask me! I'm online for about an hour though, and I don't have any pitfalls left.


----------



## Cascade

I'm online now if anyone want to help


----------



## Laureline

Tbt user Ryumia and I, Just look at the snot coming out my nose. :c


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I haven't been able to connect to the internet since August. So I can't visit anyone's town/invite someone over. 

Does that mean I automatically can't do this challenge?


----------



## Ryumia

Here's a photo of me and fellow TBT user Lykaios. Look at how we bond through the struggle of pitfalls.​


----------



## Gir

My wifi is a little iffy, but if anyone wants to try connecting I have a couple pitfall seeds. Just PM/VM me


----------



## Rio_

Soti said:


> I can do it with you, if you want! If you aren't asking anybody, I'll ask you!



Sorry it took so long to reply ^^u If you still need someone we can get together, and if you already got someone else that's okay too! Either way it's very kind of you to offer


----------



## Cheremtasy

Struggling with Spaarki


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Cascade handled the situation better than I did, hence why I'm crying.


----------



## Biyaya

Makoto said:


> Sorry it took so long to reply ^^u If you still need someone we can get together, and if you already got someone else that's okay too! Either way it's very kind of you to offer


That's okay! I'm still available. I have four pitfalls. That's enough, right?


----------



## Thunder

gosh you guys ask a lot of questions



Lykaios said:


> So a screenshot of one of us in a pitfall with the other looking at the person in it?





SpookyMemes said:


> I have another question: are we allowed to have one person be in the pitfall, and then another person standing next to them doing one of the Club LOL emotions?



nope, both of ya need to be the pitfall (and you both need to be visible in the screenshot, obviously)



Lorrai said:


> Here's mine, hope the island counts? DX





SpookyMemes said:


> Oh yes, question for Thunder when he gets back: is going to the island and doing the tours with tricky pitfall seeds allowed?



yup!



Spooky. said:


> View attachment 210999
> 
> The face of calm while I am suffering.
> My visitor doesn't have a TBT account.
> 
> Edit: Also I only had one pitfall, I hope that's okay.



im afraid thats a no-go. if you're out of pitfalls you can replicate the effect by digging a hole in front of a bench, sitting on said bench and getting off of the bench in the direction of the hole.



xSuperMario64x said:


> I haven't been able to connect to the internet since August. So I can't visit anyone's town/invite someone over.
> 
> Does that mean I automatically can't do this challenge?





skarmoury said:


> Oh no! My 3DS can't connect to other towns where I live bc of some signal problem whatever in the environment, would it be alright to just pitfall, say, a villager? :c I understand if not, I guess I'll have to miss this one out.



hmmm... i think i can make an exception if you're unable to connect your 3ds to the internet. no cutting corners if you're able and just lazy, tho




MayorOfMagix said:


> I have the same question. Also are we allowed to use photos that were similar or reuse photos to what was submitted in other TBT events?



i'd much prefer it if the screenshot you submit was taken specifically for this challenge


----------



## Valzed

Anyone still looking for a partner? I have 1 tricky pitfall seed so if you had your own we'd be ready to go. Please VM/PM. Thanks!


----------



## Laureline

I forgot about the falling into holes thing. Someone showed it to me with a stump.


----------



## Rio_

Soti said:


> That's okay! I'm still available. I have four pitfalls. That's enough, right?



Yay! And that should be fine ^^ I'll send you a visitor message so we can continue arranging things


----------



## Spooky.

How would the two of us be able to dig the holes and sit on the bench if the hole is there?

I'm kind of bummed because I did my screenshot just like Justin's was and it's not good enough...


----------



## The Pennifer

Question for Thunder ... sorry if I missed the answer ... is it ok to bring in a Mayor from one of my other towns to do the photo op? 
Mayor BlueHour obligingly visited Mayor Penelope and sunk into a pitfall with her ... heh heh


----------



## Irescien

Here's my entry with Misera


Spoiler: entry2








tfw ur friend his you on the head with their watering can while flailing their arms


----------



## Laureline

Spooky. said:


> How would the two of us be able to dig the holes and sit on the bench if the hole is there?
> 
> I'm kind of bummed because I did my screenshot just like Justin's was and it's not good enough...


You can do the same thing with stumps and rocks.  both of which you can get on from the side and then turn towards the hole. Before falling into it.


----------



## duckykate

here's SpookyMemes and I, enjoy . if anyone needs someone to do this with just lmk! i don't have any pitfalls left, though


----------



## vessia61

Here is my entry lol



Taken with my friend Awesome from Awesome ^^

Lol if I cld caption this pic it wld be....

Ganondorf: "curses Link got me again!!!"      
XD


----------



## Spooky.

Lykaios said:


> You can do the same thing with stumps and rocks.  both of which you can get on from the side and then turn towards the hole. Before falling into it.



I guess I can try that instead, I do have two rocks that are close together.


----------



## duckvely

Does anyone want to be my partner? I have pitfall seeds for both of us


----------



## Valzed

I'd love to be your partner, bogummy, if you still need one.


----------



## duckvely

Valzed said:


> I'd love to be your partner, bogummy, if you still need one.



Yes, please  Whose town?


----------



## SpookyMemes

here's katezilla and I! sorry for the late post lmao my internet is super slow


​


----------



## Valzed

I'll VM you so we don't clog up the post.


----------



## Spooky.

Thunder, can I re-do my entry?


----------



## Thunder

The Pennifer said:


> Question for Thunder ... sorry if I missed the answer ... is it ok to bring in a Mayor from one of my other towns to do the photo op?
> Mayor BlueHour obligingly visited Mayor Penelope and sunk into a pitfall with her ... heh heh



doing it by yourself is kind of against the spirit of the challenge, don't ya think?

however, i can't really verify whether both mayors involved in the screenshot are actually separate people, so i'm trusting y'all to do this challenge with a buddy.



Spooky. said:


> Thunder, can I re-do my entry?



of course (since the one you posted earlier wouldn't have counted, anyway)


----------



## Paperboy012305

Alright, don't be shy! Who'd like to help me?


----------



## ~Unicorn~

Spooky. said:


> How would the two of us be able to dig the holes and sit on the bench if the hole is there?
> 
> I'm kind of bummed because I did my screenshot just like Justin's was and it's not good enough...



Just move towards the sides of the bench and you'll sit on it


----------



## cornimer

Me and toads. My person is camera shy apparently


----------



## duckvely

With Valzed


----------



## Valzed

Here's my entry with bogummy. We're a little farther apart than it looked. Thank, bogummy!
View attachment 211009


----------



## The Pennifer

Thunder said:


> doing it by yourself is kind of against the spirit of the challenge, don't ya think?
> 
> however, i can't really verify whether both mayors involved in the screenshot are actually separate people, so i'm trusting y'all to do this challenge with a buddy.
> 
> 
> 
> of course (since the one you posted earlier wouldn't have counted, anyway)


Okie Dokie ... no worries ... I will round up a buddy that is not one of my mayors 
TY


----------



## seliph

Whom'st wants to pretend to be friends for this


----------



## toadsworthy

Me and Vanessamay practicing drowning if Tangy doesn't get nominated for collectible


----------



## Rio_

Thank you, Soti! ^^


----------



## pandapples

you could say that we fell for each other


----------



## Sholee




----------



## SpookyMemes

pandapples said:


> you could say that we fell for each other



ba dum tss


----------



## Zane

w/ my brother who never participates in these things but who fortunately humors me while I do


----------



## Thunder

Sholee said:


>



sorry dog, you'll need to get a screenshot of both of ya in the pitfall


----------



## Holla

Here?s Paperboy012305 and myself (Aka Makoto/Sailor Jupiter) it was actually kinda fun! ^_^


----------



## Paperboy012305

_"The one and only Paperboy012305, and Holla didn't know that the sand in the sandbox is quicksand. Yeah, the mayor had no shipments in real sand when the sandbox was being made, so the mayor used an alternative, and dangerous kind."_​
- - - Post Merge - - -



pandapples said:


> you could say that we fell for each other


#Deservesastafffavorite!


----------



## Biyaya

With Makoto~!  Thanks for doing the challenge with me! 
Thought I might choose the non-identical looking picture for diversity's sake. >>'


----------



## Aniko

pandapples said:


> you could say that we fell for each other



I was just going to do the same lol


----------



## Cascade

Help!  A Pennywise wowan


----------



## Spooky.

I got her back to do this again. We've seen the future, and it's scary O_O


----------



## Aniko

Someone would like to pair with me?


----------



## kiwikenobi

Sure, I will, Aniko.


----------



## StarrySkye3

Aniko said:


> Someone would like to pair with me?



I will! 

Edit haha woop kiwi beat me to it


----------



## seliph

Ok I nagged Sparro to join me in The Fallening


----------



## Aniko

kiwikenobi said:


> Sure, I will, Aniko.



Thank you! Are you free to come now?


----------



## kiwikenobi

Yes, please open your gate, and I'll swing by for falling-into-holes photo-op shenanigans.


----------



## Mary

I fell in the pit
You fell in the pit 
We all fell in the pit


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Thunder said:


> hmmm... i think i can make an exception if you're unable to connect your 3ds to the internet. no cutting corners if you're able and just lazy, tho


I promise I'm not being lazy. One of my friends offered to do a screenshot with me, and I can't cause my stupid 3DS won't connect to the internet.


----------



## DaCoSim

Ladies, its always a pleasure sharing shenanigans with you! I think Alesha may have spiked me, Mel, and Pen's coffees. They made us all fall down.


----------



## Aniko

SophieLeaf said:


> I will!
> 
> Edit haha woop kiwi beat me to it



Thanks anyway  I'm free to help though   If needed...


----------



## kiwikenobi

Thank you, Aniko!


----------



## Princisca

I've got 2 pitfalls for anyone who wants to complete challenge 2 with me !  vm!


----------



## Aniko

Thanks kiwikenobi


----------



## Hinata825

​
Called up the boyfriend (Eki don't think he's on the forums but ima tag him anyway just in case), asked him to do the pitfall challenge lol Look at us goof balls _falling_ in love XD
(lol can you tell I time travel >w< I'm not over Oct. and Halloween yet!)


----------



## AngelBunny

Princisca said:


> I've got 2 pitfalls for anyone who wants to complete challenge 2 with me !  vm!



ill do it i dont have one yet


----------



## PaperCat

i'll help if someone needs it. tho i do not have any pitfall seeds.


----------



## Aniko

I have 3 2  1 pitfall seed left if someone need them.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Cascade said:


> View attachment 211010
> 
> Help!  A Pennywise wowan



I look like a zombie here LMAO.


----------



## AngelBunny

wait nvm i have an idea


----------



## Aniko

Bunny from tiger said:


> please someone help me o.o



I'm free to help


----------



## Aniko

double post


----------



## StarrySkye3

Bunny from tiger said:


> wait nvm i have an idea



I can! I have one pitfall on me, do you have one too?


----------



## StarrySkye3

Bunny from tiger said:


> wait nvm i have an idea



I can! I have one pitfall on me, do you have one too?


----------



## StarrySkye3

Beware of falling pumpkins! 




Lol thanks for your help Aniko!


----------



## amemome

hi can someone help me get my pic? I'm available now and for an hour or two.


----------



## Gir

amemome said:


> hi can someone help me get my pic? I'm available now and for an hour or two.



I can help you, if I can connect to your town! Let me know if you're interested, I have a couple seeds we can use


----------



## Princisca

I hope this counts because my ultimate favorite Erik was so gloomy after he fell into my trap :c lol
Had to use a villager cause no friends ^^;


----------



## amemome

Gir said:


> I can help you, if I can connect to your town! Let me know if you're interested, I have a couple seeds we can use



sure! added you. I'll try coming over or you can come over to my town let me know which!


----------



## Thunder

gonna see if i cant fix that post glitch

edit: yay thanks murray


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Thunder said:


> doing it by yourself is kind of against the spirit of the challenge, don't ya think?
> 
> however, i can't really verify whether both mayors involved in the screenshot are actually separate people, so i'm trusting y'all to do this challenge with a buddy.



I was already prepared to do it myself with two of my towns, but nope, this challenge mandates being interactive.

For that reason, I would like to get help from someone. Who would like to help me though?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Here's a question I can ask. Can I visit a town of someone that already submitted their photo, but for my photo only?


----------



## Aniko

Alolan_Apples said:


> I was already prepared to do it myself with two of my towns, but nope, this challenge mandates being interactive.
> 
> For that reason, I would like to get help from someone. Who would like to help me though?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Here's a question I can ask. Can I visit a town of someone that already submitted their photo, but for my photo only?



I could help you if you want, VM me for the details.


----------



## Polymathema

my husband scyne and i ran out of pitfalls doing this the wrong way (we were following the initial picture with only one of us in a hole) so we had to jump off the stump to our dooms.


----------



## The Pennifer

OK ... here is my Challenge 2 Pitfall adventure with two buddies ... thank you DaCoSim and Mel ... my picture caught Mel in mid extrication thwuuummp


----------



## Alolan_Apples

"We're exploring the temple, but fell in a trap. This expedition is dangerous."​


----------



## Thunder

Princisca said:


> I hope this counts because my ultimate favorite Erik was so gloomy after he fell into my trap :c lol
> Had to use a villager cause no friends ^^;
> View attachment 211026



if you're unable to connect your 3ds to the internet or don't have anyone you know irl that plays, then doing the challenge with a villager is a-ok.

but otherwise, try to do it with another person, i'm sure there's plenty of people willing to help you out!



Alolan_Apples said:


> Here's a question I can ask. Can I visit a town of someone that already submitted their photo, but for my photo only?



go for it


----------



## Meliara

Resetti is trying new tactics.


Edited for a more flattering angle.  One of my helpers went ni-night. =(


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Thunder said:


> if you're unable to connect your 3ds to the internet or don't have anyone you know irl that plays, then doing the challenge with a villager is a-ok.



Awesome! I'll get to it tomorrow since it's late here.


----------



## Thunder

Meliara said:


> *Don't mess with the Princess.*
> View attachment 211030



gotta make sure you're in the pit with 'em for it to count!


----------



## Blizzard

*Gloommm visits Jewel*

My twin sister thinks this is funny!


----------



## amemome

thank you darius-the-fox!
when life throws you a curveball, you've just gotta camp it out in the pit sometimes.


----------



## Sgt.Groove

My entry for challenge #2 (Wooh, 2nd day in a row ive posted)

https://mobile.twitter.com/DariusBreen/status/928856739939631104/photo/1


----------



## Gir

Thunder said:


> hmmm... i think i can make an exception if you're unable to connect your 3ds to the internet. no cutting corners if you're able and just lazy, tho



I tried to wifi with two different people. The 1st couldn't come to my town and I couldn't visit the 2nd person's town. Hopefully I can get the exception...I did try 






Stitches is my real buddy anyway


----------



## DaCoSim

The Pennifer said:


> OK ... here is my Challenge 2 Pitfall adventure with two buddies ... thank you DaCoSim and Mel ... my picture caught Mel in mid extrication thwuuummp




Lol!!! That was ME not Mel!!!! Omg too funny!!!


----------



## Thunder

Gir said:


> I tried to wifi with two different people. The 1st couldn't come to my town and I couldn't visit the 2nd person's town. Hopefully I can get the exception...I did try
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stitches is my real buddy anyway



hmm, i'll let it slide. give ya points for trying at least


----------



## punctuallyAbsent

thanks to my bff user padfoot6 for flailing around with me for this, lol ♡​


----------



## seliph

The Pennifer said:


> OK ... here is my Challenge 2 Pitfall adventure with two buddies ... thank you DaCoSim and Mel ... my picture caught Mel in mid extrication thwuuummp



If there were rewards for favs this would be my favourite lmao

Daco must return to her home planet


----------



## p e p p e r

Tears for Fears​


----------



## Daysie

​


----------



## padfoot6

Spoiler








here's tom nook dragging us to hell because of our unpaid loans


----------



## wheneverking

my hubby and i. acnl together, pitfall together!


----------



## Alienfish

I'll try this if anyone wanna play man. Hmu, I'll be online most of the day til deadline.

Soo, basically trap a bro in a pitfall, should be doable. Should have two seeds so, if you need both of you in.


----------



## aericell

Hope it's okay that I used a villager too! (staying @ dorms & no luck getting my 3ds to connect to their wifi)


----------



## skarmoury

Thunder said:


> hmmm... i think i can make an exception if you're unable to connect your 3ds to the internet. no cutting corners if you're able and just lazy, tho



Thanks, Thunder! ; v; My error isn't actually with not being able to connect to the internet but to other players in general; it's error 018-0516 (so you know I'm not making things up).

Here's my entry!






Two lazy, klutz beings just being......... klutz.​


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

_"Someone, anyone, please, grab my hand! Pull us out!"_
Pstt, thank you again for your help toonafeesh. <3​


----------



## Peg

Here's my entry for Challenge #2:






Like mother, like son...​


----------



## Stalfos

Looking forward to doing this. Looks fun. Just gotta find someone with a full town (10 villagers) because I'm pretty sure I have both Chief and Cherry in my void.


----------



## r a t

replicating the pikmin plant pot furniture just with more panic​


----------



## hamster

here's my entry! with cammy


----------



## A r i a n e

this is me with a friend who hadn't played in a while!
we look so desperate and so very close to the edge


----------



## ~Unicorn~

pandapples said:


> you could say that we fell for each other



If there were staff favourites for this, you would win


----------



## Alienfish

Me and dizzybone being late to the train AGAIN.


----------



## Requity

I went to my boyfriend's town this morning. Things didn't go as planned... or did they?


----------



## Flare

Here's me with an angry H1nohime.


----------



## hestu

​


----------



## dizzy bone

huujuu and I didn't fall into a pitfall, we crawled out of it!! idk what the hell toonafeesh is but I think that evil being summoned us.


----------



## TykiButterfree

This is me and a friend playing with my stump collection. They are pretty to look at and an infinite source of pitfall goodness.


----------



## Stalfos

Anyone wanna help? :/


----------



## mogyay

this better be worth getting hit with millions of beans and getting trapped in someone's town.............


----------



## cornimer

I like oatmeal raisin cookies too!


----------



## SensaiGallade

Merengue decided to photobomb


----------



## Giddy

Could anyone help me and fall in a pitfall pit together? My friend couldn't help :/


----------



## Luna Moonbug

i haven't played since july 2016...when i started my ds, needed and update...afterwards, big update on new leaf...i hope i didn't accidentally deleted my file  >.>


----------



## Spooky.

Luna Moonbug said:


> i haven't played since july 2016...when i started my ds, needed and update...afterwards, big update on new leaf...i hope i didn't accidentally deleted my file  >.>



You didn't. The big update is the welcome amiibo update. Your game is fine.


----------



## Luna Moonbug

Spooky. said:


> You didn't. The big update is the welcome amiibo update. Your game is fine.



that's good to know thanks...now i need to learn how to play lmao....


----------



## Adventure9

How dare someone put pitfalls in front of this bench! This is my friend Paola


----------



## Cryptade

I've got two pitfall seeds if anyone wants to do this with me! :> VM me if interested. I don't mind if we do this at my town or yours


----------



## AkatsukiYoshi

My friends tried to trap me in a hole. Unfortunately for them, their traps backfired and they fell in as well.


----------



## Stalfos

A quiet walk in the park at night.

Big thanks to Giddy for helping out! <3


----------



## Giddy

Thanks so much for your help Stalfos! And glad to help~! Here's mine



A peaceful walk through the rose garden came to a frightful but humorous end when a spooky delivery guy and friendly pirate got trapped by some holes in the ground. XD


----------



## deSPIRIA

thanks demi


----------



## Luna Moonbug

Stalfos and me
thanks so much Stalfos for your help 
(it took awhile to figure out how to access the picture i took...my 3ds xl doesn't have a removable sd card.  >.< ...)


----------



## Nenya

Mayor Nenya and Mayor Cannon



Chill, Mayors, it's not quicksand!


----------



## Huseyin

I did the challenge with Luna moonbug on the forums, thanks again!


----------



## AngelBunny

here is #2!
i did it with a random person on the island


----------



## Stargazer741

Me with my sweetie girlfriend RedtropicalFish's mayor, stuck in holes together~


----------



## CaramelCookie

Me and HappyTails


----------



## HappyTails

Me and CaramelCookie XD


----------



## corlee1289

Me and Cryptade flailing about while the villager looks at us


----------



## Coach

Haydenv019 and I got into a bit of a sticky situation...​


----------



## Haydenv019

* This is what happens when you try to set up a prank but can't tell which crack is a pitfall.*
​


----------



## LambdaDelta

thanks to a certain fan favorite squid sister (hayden actually)


----------



## Cryptade

Thank you to Corlee1289 for joining me!
Can't say much thanks to Mitzi though for enjoying our misery


----------



## roseflower

Sorry I had to use a villager too, since the internet here won?t let me connect to other players anymore.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Stargazer741 said:


> Me with my sweetie girlfriend RedtropicalFish's mayor, stuck in holes together~



getting flashbacks to old pc educational point-n-click adventure games


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

There we go, my entry #2!

At first I was gonna put this picture.




Spoiler:  











I tricked him by fake suggestion.
"_Oh hey, just stepping on the trap knowingly is kinda boring. Why don't we make a giveaway, and trap visitors into the pitfall~?_"
And yes. We worked on making a better trapping place. When we were done, I called him.
"_Hey baby, come over here for a sec_"
Then he was like what the heck! YES~!! But...
 BUT THEN REALIZED the sample picture from admin HAS CHANGED...!!!

So, here's the entry from newer shot!
I'm doing this just fine, amirite?








Spoiler: rescue


----------



## Bellxis

my mum and I collaborated on this one! haha


----------



## LambdaDelta

I too like oatmeal raisin cookies


----------



## Chicha

I did this challenge with my boyfriend's mayor. Thank goodness I had a few extra pitfall seeds in the police station.​


----------



## Espurr

*Challenge #2 Entry*

This is why I don't trust myself with shovels.​


----------



## You got mail!

...


----------



## Souji

Tried to take a pic with Gulliver in front of us but our pitfall seed placement kinda... failed lol. Also there's some time travelling happening in the town I'm in haha.


----------



## sally.

oh no


----------



## Barnabus_i_am

I did the challenge with my sister!


----------



## ~Unicorn~

Casually waiting for the next challenge


----------



## King Dorado

what kind of monster wants to see all of us up to our waists in dirt anyhow??


----------



## Nonsense

did the challenge with above user sally.


----------



## You got mail!

I'll ask again, would anyone like to help me? There's still plenty of time


----------



## Thunder

King Dorado said:


> what kind of monster wants to see all of us up to our waists in dirt anyhow??



gotta get my kicks somehow


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Thunder said:


> gotta get my kicks somehow



Oh Thunder. Who knew potato peelers were secretly evil?


----------



## Aniko

You got mail! said:


> I'll ask again, would anyone like to help me? There's still plenty of time



Just pmed you


----------



## Witchwyn

dropped


----------



## ~Unicorn~

All you last-minute people...


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Aniko said:


> Just pmed you



Ah I'm actually helping them now lol.


----------



## Aniko

If someone needs help, I'm free and have pitfall seeds.


----------



## aleshapie

All this time I thought DaCoSim actually liked us, Mel!!


----------



## You got mail!

Thank you ThatOneMarshalFangirl for the help!


----------



## DaCoSim

aleshapie said:


> All this time I thought DaCoSim actually liked us, Mel!!



 As I already submitted my picture for this challenge I just hosted this one so I decided to push both of these off of the log and make them fall I hope that?s OK because that my pictures are even submit these two were in my town it was Mel and Alesha.


----------



## Chick

THIS IS SOOO LAST MINUTE
ANYWAYS, THANKS LUCANOSA


----------



## ZetaFunction

LMAO THANKS!!


----------



## Laudine

*Challenge #3*

A good town is well-planned. Or not. Anyway, I believe you guys have added Public Work Projects to your towns. Now go take screenshots of those that you consider as the pride of your town. Bring some friends along too so you can brag about your accomplishments!


_Example_






*Show us your favourite PWP, and also get either a villager or another player in your photo (or even both!)*

Don't have any PWP yet in your town? Fear not! You can ask someone who does and visit their town.

Please note that if you take the picture with another Bell Tree user, the two of you will need to post to the thread individually.

Post your screenshot in this thread before the next challenge begins tomorrow, November 11th at approximately 4:00 PM PST / 7:00 PM EST / 12:00AM GMT / 11:00AM AEST (next day) to earn credit.​


----------



## Chick

FIRST


----------



## ZetaFunction

Omg I got it uploaded just in time

it's a miracle haha

Thank you again Chick!!!


----------



## Keldi

Not here to submit, just saying that I misread the title and saw:
"Fifty years of New Leaf..." XD
Have a nice day~ Good luck everyone!


----------



## Thunder

ya know, you guys wouldn't need to rush if ya DIDN'T WAIT UNTIL THE LAST MINUTE

edit: Anyhow, my work here is done. I'm gonna go pass out for 4 days and hope this cold is gone when I wake up.

Have fun, Laudine!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Does it have to be minor PWPs only (such as lighthouse, bench, and totem pole), or can it include major PWPs (like the campsite and Caf?)? Also, how many PWPs can be in the photo?


----------



## Chick

Thunder said:


> ya know, you guys wouldn't need to rush if ya DIDN'T WAIT UNTIL THE LAST MINUTE



Come @ me
But at least we got it submitted C;

- - - Post Merge - - -

Anyways now it’s time to go to town hall and hunt for pretty PWP’s
I already got one in mind


----------



## Spooky.

Oooh this one will be fun. I hope I can spot a villager by my favorite that I have up.


----------



## Aniko

Ah I don't know, I change them all the time...depending on the season, my town is a mess....


----------



## Laudine

Thunder said:


> ya know, you guys wouldn't need to rush if ya DIDN'T WAIT UNTIL THE LAST MINUTE
> 
> edit: Anyhow, my work here is done. I'm gonna go pass out for 4 days and hope this cold is gone when I wake up.
> 
> Have fun, Laudine!



Amen Thunder. Feel better soon though! 

Lesson of the day: don't procrastinate, start snapping pics of those PWPs now now now now!!!!!!!!!!!!



Alolan_Apples said:


> Does it have to be minor PWPs only (such as lighthouse, bench, and totem pole), or can it include major PWPs (like the campsite and Caf?)? Also, how many PWPs can be in the photo?



Campsite and Cafe and other permanent ones are fine too. You can have as many PWPs as you want inside the photo as long as you have a villager/another player as well


----------



## Flare

Since the Cobblestone Bridge is listed as a "PWP", can we use it?


----------



## Laureline

Aww damn I don't have any pwp yet. Can anyone help me out? o:

Unless bridges count. Though their not my pride of the town.


----------



## Chick

Sorry for the incoming rush of questions, but are we able to take a screenshot on the PWP ceremony? Like, you know when you build a PWP and they have a ceremony with the villagers and Isabelle? Are we allowed to screenshot that?


----------



## Laudine

Flare said:


> Since the Cobblestone Bridge is listed as a "PWP", can we use it?



Nope, since you didn't built the bridge using your awesome mayoral power 



Chick said:


> Sorry for the incoming rush of questions, but are we able to take a screenshot on the PWP ceremony? Like, you know when you build a PWP and they have a ceremony with the villagers and Isabelle? Are we allowed to screenshot that?



Yep that's fine!


----------



## Laureline

Ok if we can do that then I should be fine.


----------



## seliph

Thank god Laudine understands our antisocialness


----------



## LambdaDelta

can we be inside the pwp?


----------



## SpookyMemes

AKSKWOKW there's no one near the PWP I want to use and I don't want to push my villagers either  now I have to go and ask someone to come over and that's not what I want to do ugh


----------



## PaperCat

pfft too bad i can't be bothered to fiddle with my ds to get screenshots. and they don't allow pictures -.-  Anyway, if people need a town I have a water fountain by my town hall.


----------



## Mary

The cutest spot in Abingdon, featuring the log bench pwp.


----------



## duckykate

heres roald and i at the campsite


----------



## EvieEvening23

Challenge #3






this brick bridge has saved me countless minutes going from one part of the town to the other.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Marshal and I.  Some pushing was required, but the secret is to do it a little bit at a time.


----------



## Laudine

LambdaDelta said:


> can we be inside the pwp?



Outside please 

my main idea with this challenge was to see people's town and steal their layout *evil laugh*


----------



## BerryB

Right now, my favorite pwp is the flower clock, because I just got perfect town for the first time about a week ago, so it just became available.  Here Eunice, one of my starting villagers, is admiring the clock with me.


----------



## Spooky.

Currently my favorite pwp in town~ 
Tangy was watering my flowers and I caught her

- - - Post Merge - - -



SpookyMemes said:


> AKSKWOKW there's no one near the PWP I want to use and I don't want to push my villagers either  now I have to go and ask someone to come over and that's not what I want to do ugh



If you nudge them a little at a time they don't get angry at you.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Laudine said:


> Outside please
> 
> my main idea with this challenge was to see people's town and steal their layout *evil laugh*



Oh please Laudine.  We all know you're jealous of our talent.


----------



## seliph

I pushed Vesta here from the opposite side of town and now she hates me


----------



## GiantPenguinGod

Lucha and I chilling near my fountain!


----------



## SpookyMemes

finally. I had planned this to be in front of my fountain, but Chief was only staying by the Cafe, so I saved and quit. Then Julian was by the cafe, and it took me a lot of pushing, a lot of talking, and selling my furniture to get this picture.

​


----------



## CaramelCookie

Me and Chow at the fairy tale bench ♪


----------



## Sgt.Groove

My entry for challenge #3 (3 days in a row so far!) (I tried to get both the solar panels and the windmill in the shot, but to do that...)

https://mobile.twitter.com/DariusBreen/status/929145284508004352/photo/1

The highlight is the little windmill window, I just love how cute it is ^-^


----------



## mitfy

here's me and epona at my instrument shelter. i just love the pwp and where it's placed, too 
i wanted her closer to me in the photo but i didn't wanna push her any more than i already had, plus i'd have to navigate through the trees.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Laudine said:


> Outside please
> 
> my main idea with this challenge was to see people's town and steal their layout *evil laugh*



my town layout is random flowers on every square, do I get the bells now?


----------



## HappyTails

A smooch on the cheek outside the cafe. The picture snapped at the best time!


----------



## Flare

Here's me on a visit to PaperCat's town.


----------



## aleshapie

Me and my one true bestiest bestie having a “moment”...


----------



## Luna Moonbug

here's mine....with One Piece Lunahime


----------



## Ryumia

*Photo Challenge #3*: Here's a photo of me and Biskit near the flower clock in my town. Though... I couldn't get Biskit to stay still since it looks like he was distracted by a bug. The flower clock is my favorite pwp because I really do like the way it was designed. Because of that I wanted to somehow incorporate it in some shape or form in my town. But... I do still need to complete my town though.​


----------



## aleshapie

Flare said:


> Here's me on a visit to PaperCat's town.



Which bush is that?? I want some in my town!


----------



## PaperCat

Me and Flare using my awesome sauce town fountain. holy crap i figured out how to get screenshots


----------



## dizzy bone

Here's me and Dizzy next to my favourite area in town - Hazel's apple orchard!


----------



## Chick

I?m in my friend?s town, I know her irl. She doesn?t use the forums though, but she let me take a picture of one of her PWP?s. It was extremely hard to push Apollo because he kept walking away to elsewhere so I had to use my screenshot time carefully. In this picture it looks like Apollo is hiding behind the lighthouse, haha.


----------



## Rio_

I may or may not have tt'd back a couple hours so I could include the sick double rainbow ​


----------



## Spooky.

Question about the prizes - do they add up per challenge, or do you only get the prize for the number you completed? 

For example, I did 3 of them so far. Do I get 90 tbt or 180?


----------



## PaperCat

aleshapie said:


> Which bush is that?? I want some in my town!



I am pretty sure its a hydrangea bush


----------



## Lorrai

My favorite PWP is definitely the caf?! How would AC be complete without Brewster?!


----------



## Bellxis

winnie likes to sit in areas even when they aren't completely finished yet


----------



## King Dorado

just a couple of jocks hanging out by the pride of Hooptown, our flower clock!
did you know we set a world record for building a flower clock in the fastest time?
Nobody else was there to see it happen though, so please let everyone know, that would be great!!
​


----------



## Laureline

Out of all my plans for my town, this is my favorite. 
Hope this is acceptable.


----------



## Mayor_of_Eden

​
Merengue decided to join me by the little cliff-side chairs in Eden.


----------



## Jeannine

Entry for challenge 3! This has been a lot of fun so far


----------



## mitfy

Spooky. said:


> Question about the prizes - do they add up per challenge, or do you only get the prize for the number you completed?
> 
> For example, I did 3 of them so far. Do I get 90 tbt or 180?



the original post says "You will only receive the rewards for a single line."
so it doesn't add up, just the line for the amount you complete.


----------



## A r i a n e

this is my favorite spot in town. I visited Holland once and got inspired.
Little Biskit loves the tulips as much as I do


----------



## ~Unicorn~

mmm easy enough. If I'm lucky, my villagers might be sitting on a bench.


----------



## Spooky.

mitfy said:


> the original post says "You will only receive the rewards for a single line."
> so it doesn't add up, just the line for the amount you complete.



Okay. I wasn't entirely sure what the wording meant.


----------



## Justin

Spooky. said:


> Question about the prizes - do they add up per challenge, or do you only get the prize for the number you completed?
> 
> For example, I did 3 of them so far. Do I get 90 tbt or 180?



Yep, just a single line. That would be mean other 1000 bells otherwise... if something sounds too good to be true, it usually is!


----------



## Paperboy012305

You can be my partner, while I find a perfect spot in my town with a PWP.

And sorry if asked before, but can we have more than one PWP in a photo?


----------



## Zane

yaaay with my best lad who happens to live near my favorite PWP 
the weather is ugly in my town today though so I couldn't make it aesthetic

edit: I forgot I wanted to tell the story of this spot lol the trellis is exactly where Marshal's house used to be! Since he was like 100% unoriginal when he moved out I did a short giveaway for him on here - he went to the user formerly known as 3DewDrops, who left me a bunch of blue roses as thanks, so I planted them around the trellis. : D


----------



## ~Unicorn~

Justin said:


> Yep, just a single line. That would be mean other 1000 bells otherwise... if something sounds too good to be true, it usually is!



1000tbt would be way too much, but the value of the peach and apple would add up to 1000 anyway, right?


----------



## Chick

~Unicorn~ said:


> 1000tbt would be way too much, but the value of the peach and apple would add up to 1000 anyway, right?



Oh hiii Unicorn! I forgot to welcome you back, but all I have to say is that I’m really glad that you’re back!
I think the Apple and Peach collectible would probably add up to 300 or something bells, because the shop price for both is 159 bells, I think. But to be honest, it’s concerning that if you complete just _7_ challenges then you get those collectibles and bells. This is probably a signal that the challenges are gonna get harder, oh no.


----------



## Strawberryllama

Chick said:


> Oh hiii Unicorn! I forgot to welcome you back, but all I have to say is that I’m really glad that you’re back!
> I think the Apple and Peach collectible would probably add up to 300 or something bells, because the shop price for both is 159 bells, I think. But to be honest, it’s concerning that if you complete just _7_ challenges then you get those collectibles and bells. This is probably a signal that the challenges are gonna get harder, oh no.



I'm scared after Oblivia's last challenge.


----------



## Cryptade

I know it ain't exactly the most original thing to like but I love my Police Station. I haven't had it suggested to me for years, even when I resetted my town multiple times, but now I have it again and I'm so happy!
I'm putting it to good use by taking Pietro there for suspicious sewer dealing. He ain't very happy


----------



## Spooky.

Justin said:


> Yep, just a single line. That would be mean other 1000 bells otherwise... if something sounds too good to be true, it usually is!



Hey, a girl can be hopeful, right? haha.


----------



## sally.

watering flowers by the windmill with etoile​


----------



## Zane

Strawberryllama said:


> I'm scared after Oblivia's last challenge.



challenge 7 post a screenshot of you deleting your town


----------



## Chick

Strawberryllama said:


> I'm scared after Oblivia's last challenge.



Oh, THAT..
ughghghggh it was so scary to just type the answer in the answer board.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Zane said:


> challenge 7 post a screenshot of you deleting your town



That’s so true. I would actually believe a mod if they said that it was one of the challenges.


----------



## Laudine

Paperboy012305 said:


> You can be my partner, while I find a perfect spot in my town with a PWP.
> 
> And sorry if asked before, but can we have more than one PWP in a photo?



Yep, feel free to have as many as you want as long as there is a villager/other player 



Zane said:


> challenge 7 post a screenshot of you deleting your town



Please don't leak the upcoming challenge


----------



## kiwikenobi

Me and Marshal by my zen bell, which is also next to my house.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Zane said:


> challenge 7 post a screenshot of you deleting your town



The worst part of this besides that it's believable is that I'd probably do it.  My addiction to collectibles and TBT is concerning.


----------



## Justin

Zane said:


> challenge 7 post a screenshot of you deleting your town



Aw, you guys know us so well <3


----------



## SpookyMemes

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> The worst part of this besides that it's believable is that I'd probably do it.  My addiction to collectibles and TBT is concerning.



just take a screen shot of Isabelle saying "what??!!?1!1 you're going to delete your town?!!!1!1 everything and everyone will be G O N E!!!1" and then post it, and then fake them out by not deleting it


----------



## Strawberryllama

SpookyMemes said:


> just take a screen shot of Isabelle saying "what??!!?1!1 you're going to delete your town?!!!1!1 everything and everyone will be G O N E!!!1" and then post it, and then fake them out by not deleting it



People would still accidentally do it tbh.


----------



## Meliara

I love, love, love the illuminated PWPs and tend to include them in towns regardless of the theme.  The heart is my favorite.


----------



## Paperboy012305

SpookyMemes said:


> just take a screen shot of Isabelle saying "what??!!?1!1 you're going to delete your town?!!!1!1 everything and everyone will be G O N E!!!1" and then post it, and then fake them out by not deleting it


But, people will need to use a real life camera/phone/etc to take a snapshot of it, because you can't take pictures when you're with Isabelle in a pitch black room.

In the game that is.


----------



## Strawberryllama

http://imgur.com/g3QafRC
Finally got it... my 3ds internet was having trouble uploading to imgur.


----------



## Valzed

Since this is my first event I'm too paranoid to mess up so I'm taking down my original entry & I'll add a new one.


----------



## amemome

Not one but TWO PWPs! Always thought the zen garden and hot spring were meant for each other.


----------



## Paperboy012305

I'm still looking for help guys!


----------



## Cheremtasy

I have this illuminated path with those fairy street light things that I quite like. There's a row of 4 that lead up to my town hall.


----------



## Espurr

*Challenge #3 Entry*

i wanted a tapu lele, not this thing!​


----------



## hestu

love benches and flowers!! ​


----------



## ~Unicorn~

I'm gonna do mine tomorrow morning, so the picture isn't so dark


----------



## Gir

I'll always regret putting Copper's police station in my 1st town. 
But Booker's looks nice in my 2nd (farm-themed) town as a little tool shack.


----------



## Blizzard

*Viva Las Paris*

He's such a babe. Maybe he'll get the hint and take me to the real Paris or Las Vegas one day. Sigh.


----------



## Irescien

Chief and I by my little fountain PWP, I like this one because it just fit so perfectly in this weird spot I had lol. I think it's cute~


----------



## corlee1289

Squish and I posing for the photo <3


----------



## Pop-tart

Cobblestone bridge ft. Frita and bee stings. We are dancing the pain away


----------



## oath2order

day 3


----------



## Hinata825

​
Nappy time with me and Eki! I Love putting little sitting areas in my games, and ignore retail behind us, this way I can drop stuff off with Cyrus and go take a little nap while I wait lol


----------



## jantango7

Chillin' with Mint in my favorite area of town.


----------



## Polymathema

me and my bestie hanging out by the lighthouse and looking for mermaids c:


----------



## p e p p e r

Paperboy012305 said:


> I'm still looking for help guys!



i can help you out if you still need someone


----------



## StarrySkye3

I had a few to chose from but I'm gonna have to say this is my favorite! Hangin out with Genji at the Geyser.


----------



## pandapples

cafe pwp is best hangout spot~


----------



## Nenya

Chillin' at my double hot springs with Rafael. Elf (mushroom) Ring off to the right rear.


----------



## USN Peter

Jungle gym. I really wanted to build one after I saw it from the game case cover.

Cats are keep trying to destroy it with their shovels though.


----------



## Sholee

heres mine


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

_"Hanging with my sheep in the big cit... Er, I mean. Our tiny corner of Japan."_​


----------



## Cascade

Hello from me and Julia :3


----------



## 5cm/s

_explorin'_​


----------



## p e p p e r

It was very hard to chose one favorite PWP so I included my two favorites.  These both took the longest to get requested, the wooden bridge took me 3 years since I didn?t know villagers don?t request bridges if you already have 3 built in the town ​


----------



## Hyoon

Fang's got some fishing to do for the upcoming tourney but it doesn't look like the bus will be arriving any time soon. Poor buddy :'(


----------



## Princisca

The log bench is honestly so under rated. 
I have a couple in my town and my villagers love them as well!


----------



## duckvely

With Scoot


----------



## DaCoSim

Princisca said:


> View attachment 211153
> 
> The log bench is honestly so under rated.
> I have a couple in my town and my villagers love them as well!



The log bench is my absolute fav!!! Soooo cute!!! Luv it!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Justin said:


> Aw, you guys know us so well <3



I?m tempted to say it to Isabelle JUST to see how much it?s worth!!!!! My last cycle town brought 13 mil and it was active about 10 months. I cannot even imagine what my main (which I would never destroy would bring!!!!!!)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Zane said:


> yaaay with my best lad who happens to live near my favorite PWP
> the weather is ugly in my town today though so I couldn't make it aesthetic
> 
> edit: I forgot I wanted to tell the story of this spot lol the trellis is exactly where Marshal's house used to be! Since he was like 100% unoriginal when he moved out I did a short giveaway for him on here - he went to the user formerly known as 3DewDrops, who left me a bunch of blue roses as thanks, so I planted them around the trellis. : D





Awe. Marshal for my Mel!!!! Zane, that?s a super cute story!!! I tried to push my Bam into a pwp area but he kept just getting pissed at me. Was afraid he?d ask for a divorce so I guess I?ll try and get my son, Filbert to help me out.


----------



## aericell

Bettina and me in front of the zen garden ​


----------



## brutalitea

I hope this counts.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Here is a picture of Andrea and Aurora at the lighthouse at the corner of the town.​


----------



## The Pennifer

My Challenge 3 Entry is one of my favourite PWP groupings, Fairytale Bench and Clock, the Windmill, and one of my fave town planning ideas - a streetlight in a stand of bamboo - it?s especially pretty at night.
Here is Mayor Pen, an Evening visitor from MoonSong and Julian enjoying the scenery






- - - Post Merge - - -



gyro said:


> I pushed Vesta here from the opposite side of town and now she hates me


Thanks for the best laugh of my day!
♥ ♥ ♥


----------



## Aniko

Having a date with Zucker in the park near the illuminated heart.

​


----------



## Alienfish

Oh, thank goodness we can do villagers this time, I feel really bad bothering random people if they work or are like 9 hours behind me lol. But yeah gonna shove some villager to it ;D


----------



## Stalfos

I'd love to get a photo of me and my two besties, Gaston and Savannah, by the fountains, but they live all the way across town. :/ Gonna have to put some more thought into this one.


----------



## hamster

with kiki at the lighthouse, she's so cute


----------



## wheneverking

​
sooo i pushed pompom all the way across town just to get this shot. she was, uh, not happy with me!

in every town i've ever made since getting AC:NL, i've always put the fountain right out in front of the town hall~ i don't know why, i just think it looks so professional~


----------



## Daysie

Me and Deli at the caf?

​


----------



## Huseyin

I haven't unlocked many public works projects yet or build many, but from the ones I have, this bench is my favourite


----------



## Peg

Here's my entry for Challenge #3:


----------



## deSPIRIA

my boyfriend's first pwp and the meadow he made for me


----------



## Alienfish

Not so sure Hazel is all "uni-wow" about the Sphinx here...


----------



## Witch




----------



## Stalfos

I managed to get a photo of my two besties/dreamies while I was napping in the town's "fishing chair".
The look on Savannah's face though. She does NOT seem to approve on me sleeping on my job.


----------



## TykiButterfree

I was trying to get Roscoe to follow me to the pyramid for the challenge and when I talked to him, he told me how to take a photo since I was using a new alt. lol


----------



## r a t

beautiful​


----------



## cornimer

This is the closest I could get Simon without making him mad


----------



## mogyay

um.. this is me.. in front of my friend's favourite pwp.....a grave.... of hazel.....(at least this challenge is a way of knowing who to avoid on tbt)


----------



## AkatsukiYoshi

I like to visit my friend's towns and steal their victory dances by paying off their pwps. Aren't I evil?


----------



## Giddy

Here's mine~It took a bit long to get Butch over to the pwp and he got angry, but it was worth it. It was hard to choose which one to go with, but I went with the hammok by the waterfall :3 Good dog Butch~XD


----------



## Coach

Coach and I admiring the topiary, as provided by the lovely Leif!​


----------



## Requity

I really missed the police station in previous installments of Animal Crossing. I was really happy to have it back for NL!

(Pierce didn't like me pushing him all the way up here. I like to think he's about to walk into the building and report me to Booker!)


----------



## ~Unicorn~

Come sit with me, Diana!​


----------



## SensaiGallade

Little did they know there was a monster in the well...


----------



## Chicha

In my Pokemon town, Misty & Joey Psyduck are training at the Pokemon Stadium.

I made all the patterns here myself with the help of the stadium light PWPs. <3​


----------



## Verecund

Here's mine! Marshal, Wade, and Poppy were all around this area but they all stubbornly refused to get any closer to the bench than Wade did here and I didn't want to make anyone mad.


----------



## AngelBunny

me: this is the very first PWP in town!
ruby: really? when was it made?
me: um...


----------



## toadsworthy

Me and Ankha took a trip back to her hometown today where I got to meet her parents ​


----------



## Nonsense

me and blanche admiring the town's windmill


----------



## DaCoSim

Thx Mel for coming over to play in my park!


----------



## punctuallyAbsent

having a lovely time in my bff's town ♡​


----------



## Cascade

Chicha said:


> In my Pokemon town, Misty & Joey Psyduck are training at the Pokemon Stadium.
> 
> I made all the patterns here myself with the help of the stadium light PWPs. <3​



This is the best one


----------



## Strawberryllama

I can't wait for the next challenge! About 4 hours left...


----------



## padfoot6

bubble wands are the cutest handhelds tbh


----------



## Valzed

The Flower Arch & Flower clock are my 2 favorite PWP. After unsuccessfully trying to push Shep to the Flower Arch (He's still mad at me, btw) I realized there is normally more foot traffic near the Flower Clock so after much semi-patient waiting I finally got my pic.

Epona's asking me why I've been standing here for so long....


----------



## Paperboy012305

Chicha said:


> In my Pokemon town, Misty & Joey Psyduck are training at the Pokemon Stadium.
> 
> I made all the patterns here myself with the help of the stadium light PWPs. <3​


Staff favorite!


----------



## aleshapie

Princisca said:


> View attachment 211153
> 
> The log bench is honestly so under rated.
> I have a couple in my town and my villagers love them as well!



I 100% agree! My favorite pwp by far!


----------



## Biyaya

Stalfos said:


> View attachment 211167
> I managed to get a photo of my two besties/dreamies while I was napping in the town's "fishing chair".
> The look on Savannah's face though. She does NOT seem to approve on me sleeping on my job.



They both look a little peeved, honestly.


----------



## Holla

Here?s my boyfriend and I (Rei aka Sailor Mars) going camping at the campsite. He doesn?t look too sure but I?m pretty proud of my camping skills. As a bonus Rod happened to stop by to see what was going on.


----------



## LambdaDelta

this do not enter sign

for many eons, animals from all over have been asking just one simple question

what does it mean?

perhaps it's directions to a long forgotten treasure?

perhaps it's a message left by inhabitants long ago?

or perhaps its meaning even lies in its seeming meaninglessness?

whatever the case may be, surely the generations of now, and continuing into the future, will be studying this curious artifact, until the secrets of this do not enter sign are unlocked

(despite having the game forever, I've actually not bothered with pwps. so this ****post is about the best I can do. sorry)


----------



## Paperboy012305

_"Who needs a Campground or Animal Crossing: Pocket Camp when you can make your own camp in your town"_​


----------



## Biyaya

Diana's cluttered little rose garden:


----------



## Chicha

Cascade said:


> This is the best one





Paperboy012305 said:


> Staff favorite!



Thank you both! <3


----------



## The Pennifer

DaCoSim said:


> Thx Mel for coming over to play in my park!



Awwww ... I would have come to play too, but RL got in the way! 
I love the park PWPs


----------



## Rhea

*Challenge 3:*



(My town's still a work in progress so new but my current favourite)
​


----------



## AccfSally

The Zen clock, me and my villagers are always in this area.
So no one should have an excuse for being late for something...


----------



## Capeet

just me creepily following Bunny around


----------



## Souji

Sad for crappy in-game weather, but the lighthouse is my favorite!


----------



## Ichigo.

from my second town, which is still mostly a wip. this screenshot was taken after a failed attempt of trying to get w. link in the picture and failing, because he got sad that i was pushing him around 

anyway, the statue fountain is my favorite atm, but still got lots to do!


----------



## roseflower

Here's my entry for #3


----------



## Witchwyn

This is as good as it gets, everyone in my town seemed to be purposefully avoiding any of my pwps and Diana definitely didn’t seem to appreciate being pushed towards the town fountain


----------



## You got mail!

Entry for #3. Me with Cole


----------



## Adventure9

I love the cut out boards lol


----------



## ZetaFunction

Day 3


----------



## Stargazer741

Day 3


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I love how there's always last-minute entries lol.


----------



## Haydenv019

*Marshal just couldn't resist what I looked like in Cut-out form​*
Literally had to push Marshal to the cutout last minute lol


----------



## Oblivia

*Challenge #4*

Are you feeling sleepy and in need of some colorful lucid dreams, and wishing you could have a sweet, scrumptious piece of candy to ward off any nightmares?  Well, this is the challenge for you!  Mayor Eyedol is waiting to greet you in my very first Animal Crossing town: Oniville.  For this challenge, head to your Dream Suite and input the Dream Address below.  Once you're deep in the throes of REM, you'll need to find the candy hidden next to the public place of rest, locate mayor Eyedol, and take a screenshot while eating your treat.

*Dream Address: 4E00-00A7-4AB4*

_Example_





Enter your Dream Suite and dream of Oniville.  Grab the candy that's left for you somewhere in the *Northern half* of the town, find mayor Eyedol (shown above) and take a screenshot while eating the candy with Eyedol somewhere in your photo.  The screenshot can be taken anytime during the eating animation.

_Example 2_





An alternative for users whose town is still in its infancy: go to the location where the Dream Suite *would be*, and take a screenshot in front of the building while eating a piece of fruit.  Please note that the building must be boarded up in order for this type of entry to be accepted.​
Make sure you find *Eyedol* to ensure your entry is accepted, as I do have a second character roaming around the town!

As with the last challenges, post your screenshot here in this thread before tomorrow (November 12th) at 4:00pm PST/7:00pm EST/12:00am GMT/11:00am AEST (November 13th for Aussies) to earn your credit!


----------



## Halloqueen

Pictured here is my town's standout Public Works Project, the Fire Pit. It is multipurpose; we use it for town meetings, to summon Jack, to warm ourselves during the cold Winter, and as a nice spot to sit and roast marshmallows during the Summer. Pictured are my main town's mayor Angela and my magic/circus town's mayor, Trixie. 



Sorry for the late post, I couldn't find my imgur password and had to decide to use the site uploader.


----------



## Laudine

Thanks everyone who entered #3 (or planned to)! I had fun looking through everyone's PWPs and layout designs. I swear it wasn't my intention to make villagers angry with you lol, loving those too though.

Have fun exploring Oblivia's town! Hope you don't mind Oblivia but I'm going to visit your dream town too


----------



## Spooky.

Oooh interesting.


----------



## Oblivia

Laudine said:


> Thanks everyone who entered #3 (or planned to)! I had fun looking through everyone's PWPs and layout designs. I swear it wasn't my intention to make villagers angry with you lol, loving those too though.
> 
> Have fun exploring Oblivia's town! Hope you don't mind Oblivia but I'm going to visit your dream town too



Come on over, bae.


----------



## Strawberryllama

On my way to Oniville!


----------



## Haydenv019

FLUBBERNUGGETS! I HAD EVERYTHING SET UP AND I DIDNT TAKE A PIC IN TIME WHILE MARIE WAS EATING THE CANDY. UGH

- - - Post Merge - - -

Then I misclicked the wrong button... Reseting my game now...


----------



## Ichigo.

any alternatives for people who currently can’t connect to wifi?


----------



## Laudine

Oblivia said:


> Come on over, bae.



Yay!!! I'll visit now. Forgot to mention your town name made me chuckle lol. Named after Oni?


----------



## LambdaDelta

you say public place of rest, but everywhere in this town is worth resting at so far


----------



## Haydenv019

Screwed up again....
NOT THIS TIME THOUGH! I WILL PREVAIL!


----------



## Rio_

I thought my days of stressing over candy were over


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I think this challenge is an excuse so Oblivia can get lots of visitors to her dream town, but I'm not complaining.


----------



## Haydenv019

Sorry if you can barely see the candy. I just didn't want to go through this a third time -.-


----------



## You got mail!

Did it!


----------



## Jeannine

Found it!​
By the way, your town is absolutely gorgeous, Oblivia! You should be very proud of it


----------



## SpookyMemes

I don't have a dream address yet. So basically I have to make one, and then once I do that there will be a candy hidden for me in my dream?


----------



## kiwikenobi

I like this dream challenge, very clever.



Had to snap the screenshot quick, Eyedol was about to walk off the screen when I started eating the candy. XD

- - - Post Merge - - -



SpookyMemes said:


> I don't have a dream address yet. So basically I have to make one, and then once I do that there will be a candy hidden for me in my dream?



You don't need an address of your own. Visit the one in Oblivia's post.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Unless I'm mistaken and you can't visit other dreams unless you have your own dream address. But the key thing is that you're not visiting your own dream town, you're visiting Oblivia's.


----------



## SpookyMemes

kiwikenobi said:


> I like this dream challenge, very clever.
> 
> View attachment 211207
> 
> Had to snap the screenshot quick, Eyedol was about to walk off the screen when I started eating the candy. XD
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> You don't need an address of your own. Visit the one in Oblivia's post.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Unless I'm mistaken and you can't visit other dreams unless you have your own dream address. But the key thing is that you're not visiting your own dream town, you're visiting Oblivia's.



Ohh, thank you! I got worried that I wasn't able to do the post. I have to read better lol


----------



## mitfy

beautiful town!! i really loved the houses, oml. 






here i am with eyedol!


----------



## Espurr

wait, that's not right...

*Challenge #4 Entry*

alright, there we go​
oh god my character just looks weird without the mask on, staring at eyedol like that


----------



## EvieEvening23

Challenge #4 Entry






Wow, Oblivia! Your first town looked amazing! I took a lot of pictures, if you don't mind.


----------



## Ryumia

*Photo Challenge #4*: Finding the candy was the easy part. But... Finding Eyedol was the difficult part for me. I was going around the town trying to find her.​


----------



## Paperboy012305

_"Your ominous quest in the Woods have been deemed a failure, useless, and void mission. As a random guy in PJ's unintentionally ate all the candy that you needed. And for such an idiotic mishap, you are banished in the woods for all eternity, and *no one* will remember you. You had it coming you excuse for a spooky diehard!"_​


----------



## Zane

Oblivia's candy tastes strangely like sand





I put the Pikachu shirt on just for you hahahah


----------



## Bellxis

found it!


----------



## Strawberryllama

http://imgur.com/lxrDglb
Can you spot what's wrong with this picture?


----------



## Aniko

Haven't found the candy yet, just the time-capsule OTL...

Edit: Ah got it, finally..


----------



## Paperboy012305

Strawberryllama said:


> http://imgur.com/lxrDglb
> Can you spot what's wrong with this picture?


Yes. You didn't use the insert image symbol when you post. (Its the one with a tree)


----------



## Peg

Here's my entry for Challenge #4:


----------



## Strawberryllama

Paperboy012305 said:


> Yes. You didn't use the insert image symbol when you post. (Its the one with a tree)



Sorry, I'm on mobile. I went back and tried to edit it, but it's not working.


----------



## Strawberryllama

Double post.


----------



## cornimer

Loaded up my town with the dream suite because I really wanted to see Oblivia's town. It's beautiful!


----------



## Giddy

Found the candy! This was fun, and I love your town, which I revisit another time in my dreams~
Hope you can see it well,


----------



## PaperCat

I still hate getting screenshots.

My entry for #4


----------



## Gir

#4 Entry


----------



## Lorrai

Was a little slow on the screencap and got it just as she completely devoured the candy! Hope it counts!


----------



## SpookyMemes

UGH! I have two pictures where you can see me in the eating position, but the candy is gone because my dumb camera is too slow. Can I still post it and it will count? I don't want to post it to find out that it doesn't count, I've already visited this address three times


----------



## duckykate

found it!


i hope this counts, i took it a little early


----------



## Paperboy012305

Oh. Extra points. I really like her town.


----------



## Rio_

I decided to go back to the dream suite so I could look around Oblivia's town some more... And now I'm sitting here feeling ashamed because mine is so ugly in comparison TT^TT aasdfgh Oniville is just so beautiful!! plz nerf


----------



## Oblivia

SpookyMemes said:


> UGH! I have two pictures where you can see me in the eating position, but the candy is gone because my dumb camera is too slow. Can I still post it and it will count? I don't want to post it to find out that it doesn't count, I've already visited this address three times



I'm fine so long as it's taken anytime during the eating animation.  You could take it as late as the drool-wiping sequence and it'd still count.


----------



## SpookyMemes

whatever. i hope this counts.

​


----------



## BerryB

I'm having so much fun with these challenges!  I enjoyed visiting your town!  I was a little slow on the picture and almost missed the candy being in the picture, but I think you can still see enough of it.


----------



## seliph

Local Man Eats Last Pink Candy


----------



## LambdaDelta

been a while since I've actively wanted to explore an entire dream town though I wish the beach had something going for it too...

wonderful town oblivia


also, are those halloween/horror-esque rooms year-round or just due to being an october dream address?

and did the arcade room have anything to do with the fair, even if you couldn't enter? (example idea perhaps? idr if there was any)


----------



## Oblivia

Makoto said:


> I decided to go back to the dream suite so I could look around Oblivia's town some more... And now I'm sitting here feeling ashamed because mine is so ugly in comparison TT^TT aasdfgh Oniville is just so beautiful!! plz nerf



No, don't feel ashamed!  This town looked horrible for the longest time and I was never happy with it in terms of aesthetics (I'm still not totally satisfied to be honest) until I decided to set aside a few months where I played every day and completely revamped everything.  Now it's kinda sad because there's not much left to do. -_-



SpookyMemes said:


> whatever. i hope this counts.
> 
> View attachment 211214​



It does, no worries.


----------



## ~Unicorn~

destruction.jpg​


----------



## Spooky.

Oblivia, I must say that your town is really lovely. I enjoyed walking around your landscaping, and it gave me some inspiration for my own. So I'm glad for this challenge. 
I wasn't fast enough and got my photo right as I finished biting the candy, but you can still tell I was eating it so hopefully that counts. If not, I'll visit you again.




I will say, I had a scare with this one. Not from the challenge itself but as I was writing this post. I put the SD card in my laptop and was getting ready to get the image off of it when my laptop gave me the blue screen of death. I was so freaked out. O_O (Especially because earlier my laptop seemed to not want to turn on, so I'm so worried it's dying and I have no money for a new one.) 
But thankfully my SD card was unharmed and my files were all still on it.


----------



## SpookyMemes

oh, sorry :/ I didn't see your response until after I posted this picture and I just woke up like 20 minutes ago so this thing kinda stressed me out. ignore my saltiness in my post please


----------



## Oblivia

LambdaDelta said:


> View attachment 211213
> 
> been a while since I've actively wanted to explore an entire dream town though I wish the beach had something going for it too...
> 
> wonderful town oblivia
> 
> 
> also, are those halloween/horror-esque rooms year-round or just due to being an october dream address?
> 
> and did the arcade room have anything to do with the fair, even if you couldn't enter? (example idea perhaps? idr if there was any)



Haha, thank you!  Hey, I'll plant some trees down there eventually...

And no, all the rooms were done just after the update last year (barring my mayor's main room and upstairs which have had the same stuff in them forever).  I really like the Creepy Series mixed with the Rococo Series so I consider that one my mayor's "bedroom".  The second character's rooms were more or less just thrown together with stuff I thought matched relatively well.


----------



## King Dorado

what a lovely town Oblivia! i was expecting something gory
altho i did find a drawer full of spooky old memories (and Whitney sez youre a shopaholic...)
Thanks for the candy! (but Mayor Billy still aint giving no footrubs to strangers...)

​


----------



## Luna Moonbug

i almost missed taking the picture ...lol... is this a valid picture for the challenge?



btw...i love that town...how were you able to line up the neighbors houses like that?


----------



## Oblivia

Spooky. said:


> Oblivia, I must say that your town is really lovely. I enjoyed walking around your landscaping, and it gave me some inspiration for my own. So I'm glad for this challenge.
> I wasn't fast enough and got my photo right as I finished biting the candy, but you can still tell I was eating it so hopefully that counts. If not, I'll visit you again.
> 
> View attachment 211217
> 
> 
> I will say, I had a scare with this one. Not from the challenge itself but as I was writing this post. I put the SD card in my laptop and was getting ready to get the image off of it when my laptop gave me the blue screen of death. I was so freaked out. O_O (Especially because earlier my laptop seemed to not want to turn on, so I'm so worried it's dying and I have no money for a new one.)
> But thankfully my SD card was unharmed and my files were all still on it.



Yikes, glad everything's okay!  The photo you took is fine, no need to revisit. 



King Dorado said:


> what a lovely town Oblivia! i was expecting something gory
> altho i did find a drawer full of spooky old memories (and Whitney sez youre a shopaholic...)
> Thanks for the candy! (but Mayor Billy still aint giving no footrubs to strangers...)
> 
> ​



Oh gosh, the "futrubz" thing was put there by a friend of mine from an old online community I used to moderate.  Pretty outrageous story tied to that, let me tell ya.


----------



## Hinata825

​lol I got both lovely laddies! (I also thought the time capsule was the candie lol so never mind the shovel)


----------



## Sgt.Groove

My entry for challenge #4 (so far ive done this 4 days in a row...)

https://mobile.twitter.com/DariusBreen/status/929518464464650241/photo/1


----------



## Mayor_of_Eden

​
Ate the candy. Wrapper and all.


----------



## GiantPenguinGod

Your town puts my town to shame. Dang. It was fun to look around though!


----------



## Valzed

I hope my photo counts. I accidentally took my photo before I actually started eating the candy. Coco came up behind me and startled me and I hit the buttons by mistake.


----------



## aleshapie

Spoiler: Misadventures of Alesha in Oniville



I just love little Tattle!






CrEePy DoLl!!


----------



## Princisca

It took me forever to find that candy! 
But I did it! Lol


----------



## CaramelCookie

I ran the whole town 3 times and no candy at all! Is it buried!? Can someone give me a hint? ;v;


----------



## brutalitea

Thanks for the challenge Oblivia! Your town is lovely.


----------



## Strawberryllama

CaramelCookie said:


> I ran the whole town 3 times and no candy at all! Is it buried!? Can someone give me a hint? ;v;



Oblivia said it's in the northern half, near a place of public rest.


----------



## Aniko

"No, it's my candy!"
​
Such a pretty town!!!♥♥♥ I would stay there forever.


----------



## CaramelCookie

Finally got it! Then I took one second too long to snap and the candy barely appeared.. x)



Hope it's okay!


----------



## LambdaDelta

btw, unrelated to the challenge itself, but 2 things I'm wondering

1) for the raffles, is it technically possible for one person to win both items? or will it be set up so that if they win one, it voids their entry from the other (already guessing they can't win the same raffle twice as per usual, but....)

2) when this is over, can we get a listing of the number of people that claimed each reward "tier"? (x just completed 1 challenge, y just completed 2 challenges, z just completed 3 challenges, etc)


----------



## Justin

LambdaDelta said:


> btw, unrelated to the challenge itself, but 2 things I'm wondering
> 
> 1) for the raffles, is it technically possible for one person to win both items? or will it be set up so that if they win one, it voids their entry from the other (already guessing they can't win the same raffle twice as per usual, but....)
> 
> 2) when this is over, can we get a listing of the number of people that claimed each reward "tier"? (x just completed 1 challenge, y just completed 2 challenges, z just completed 3 challenges, etc)



1) Haven't decided yet. Kinda lean towards letting them win both items if they manage to be that lucky. Certainly not the same item. Happy to hear anyone's thoughts on this.

2) Perhaps the 7 challenge winners. I can't really see bothering with every category.


----------



## Cryptade

Very interesting challenge! Also you got quite the lovely town!

Also, for some reason I found the gnomes in the photo room deeply amusing


----------



## Chick

DAMN IT I ATE THE CANDY BEFORE THE SCREENSHOT
I’m gonna have to visit again, but at least I know where the candy is, haha.


----------



## roseflower

Is there any way to enter for those who can?t connect to the internet?
Also I`m sad that I can?t visit Oblivia`s town :c


----------



## DaCoSim

HEY!!!! Your mayor WAS standing next to me until I started eating that candy!!! Hmmmmm... wonder if it was poisoned and she wanted to make her escape before I got her face on camera...


----------



## Seroja

I was on vacation and left my 3ds at home so this is the first challenge that I am able to participate in. thanks for the lovely event!


----------



## Chick

Oblivia’s town is actually so pretty! I wonder how long she spent planting all the trees, bushes and flowers to make the town look so pretty.


----------



## DaCoSim

This looks an AWFUL LOT like our newest tbt friend, btw!


----------



## Zane

DaCoSim said:


> This looks an AWFUL LOT like our newest tbt friend, btw!



hahaha I was wondering what was really on the flag, I couldn't help but think of him too


----------



## StarrySkye3

Got it! Eyedol looked a little jealous of my delicious candy. XD



You have a beautiful town Oblivia!


----------



## Polymathema

After digging up the time capsule (so sorry) I devoured candy in front of the mayor. How rude ;~;


----------



## Irescien

Sadly I haven't gotten around to getting my dream suite open, so for this challenge ill just be standing in front of its sad closed doors lol
But I wish I could've visited Oblivia's town for this, all the screenshots so far look so pretty :00


----------



## hestu

Challenge #4! 

​


----------



## Verecund

Took me a while to find the candy. This was a nice challenge, and I liked the town!


----------



## The Pennifer

OK ... Challenge 4 entry





Oblivia: ?Keep calm and eat a candy!?
Pennifer: ?Crunch * Munch * Sluurrp * ahhh *

- - - Post Merge - - -

Beautiful town, BTW ... I have dreamed you before


----------



## Holla

Took me a bit to find the candy I?ll admit. xD Super nice town though Oblivia!


----------



## Cascade

Your town is beautiful Oblivia :3


----------



## pandapples

I ate the candy so fast ;-; let me know if I need to take it again, thanks. your town is also super nice~


----------



## Laureline

#4 
Ate it so fast, I wasn't sure that I'd be eating it in the photo.


----------



## Requity

Such a wonderful town! I can't wait to come back and explore it more fully when I'm not so busy.


----------



## Biyaya

She went so fast, I thought she was going to leave the screen before I could take the picture.
Great town, by the way! I was super impressed with how posh the whole place was.


----------



## Nenya

Gobbled it...yum! Thanks!


----------



## Hyoon

It was pretty hard to take the screenshot w trying to get Eyedol not to run away and then trying to capture eating the candy lol ; ~;


----------



## padfoot6

such a gorgeous town!!


----------



## jantango7

I was poking around so long, I almost forgot why I was there in the first place!  LOL

Beautiful town, Oblivia.


----------



## punctuallyAbsent

apparently shrunk is a little wary of me. can't imagine why, all i'm doing is snacking on fruit.. at 11pm.. in front of an abandoned building. nope, nothing to see here shrunk, move along​


----------



## Meliara

Kids: Don't accept candy from strangers you meet at bus stops.


----------



## deerliing

she was looking at the camera when i was gonna snap a pic but she walked off at the last second! :c candy was so yummy tho! ♡☆​


----------



## p e p p e r

Lovely town Oblivia, I use the same path in mine ​


----------



## Blizzard

*Gloommm meets Eyedol*

I'll eat the candy but won't gibe futrubz!


----------



## toadsworthy

ugh... you're actually gonna make me play this five year old fossil

- - - Post Merge - - -






When bae wants to be all lovey-dovey, and you are more concerned about your leftover halloween candy​


----------



## duckvely

lovely town!!


----------



## Pop-tart

hng


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

_*Reaches into the picnic basket*
"Want one, Oblivia? No? Well then, more for me!"_

Btw, lovely town Oblivia. ​


----------



## Stalfos

"Thanks for the candy, lady!"

I almost forgot about the candy for a moment and just walked around taking in the scenery. Lovely town!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

I keep meaning to participate in these, but I'm a total loser... -_-


----------



## Alienfish

Please stop giving me that weird look, I'm just trying to enjoy my candy that took too long time to find


----------



## Peg

My entry for Challenge #4 is located on this thread at:  http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...to-Challenge&p=7694496&highlight=#post7694496

Posting this because the thread went a wee bit wonky last evening and the entry #4 post isn't listed in my 'Activity' tab.


----------



## SensaiGallade

Normally I would say sharing is caring, but not today!


----------



## dizzy bone




----------



## Daysie

​


----------



## Coach

Sorry Eyedol, but I worked hard for this!​


----------



## Witchwyn

I was so in awe I almost forgot to take a screenshot and panicked and the last second. Oniville is gorgeous


----------



## LaylaTheMayor

B A L O N E Y!
I missed out on this challange by an hour and a bit


----------



## skarmoury

om nom nom

(shmeckle I missed the third challenge bc I was out doing fieldwork ; -; )​


----------



## hamster

lovely town


----------



## deSPIRIA

im jealous of this town


----------



## Capeet

Here goes!






Also, I can't describe how much I loved the player houses! Inspiration level +10000

- - - Post Merge - - -

Lolol my mayor is almost as photogenic as I am. Almost ashamed to post this after the perfectly timed screenshots above


----------



## Huseyin

Your town is soooo pretty! I still have a long way to go...


----------



## mogyay

I FEEL TERRIBLE i know i have a serious issue with resetting and i will address it asap.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

"Interesting town Oblivia! But MoonGlow is still the best town of all time." - Holly​


----------



## aericell

such a lovely town!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Whoops, I forgot to eat a candy while taking a picture. Can I resubmit?


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Again, I can't connect to the internet, so I can't use the Dream Suite. Would it be acceptable for me to do the second entry even though I technically have the dream suite?


----------



## sally.

yummy​


----------



## vessia61

She was walking along and took a look at me eating candy and was all like "omg look at how she chews ewww" D:
Lol that was fun


----------



## AngelBunny

here is #4!


----------



## Cheremtasy

I had to redo it because my first screen shot was too late and I wasn't sure if that'd be accepted rip


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Maybe I should resubmit mine as well. I don't like how specific the challenges really are. I mean, the second challenge didn't allow playing with another mayor of yours, and this one requires eating candy while getting a picture of the mayor.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Alolan_Apples said:


> Maybe I should resubmit mine as well. I don't like how specific the challenges really are. I mean, the second challenge didn't allow playing with another mayor of yours, and this one requires eating candy while getting a picture of the mayor.



I mean I see why they make it so specific. The prizes are phenomenal!

But I hate how pretty much every challenge either requires you having an internet connection or having a really young town, neither of which I have.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Here's my official entry. Last one was an extra.



"Thanks for the candy." - Holly​


----------



## Alcor

Watch me eat my candy, om nom nom nom... don't mind the axe


----------



## A r i a n e

such a pretty town!! I love the colors and anything spooky. I didn't have time to visit it all but I'll definitely go back ^^
here's my picture with the candy and Eyedol:


----------



## LaylaTheMayor

Turns out I'm stupid and it's _not_ too late for me to enter!


----------



## Mary

Not pictured: Eyedol desperately wanting to walk around while I'm trying to herd her towards the trellis.


----------



## oath2order

Candy!


----------



## Halloqueen

It's a shame that the Dream Suite removes headgear, couldn't wear the red-pumpkin head like I usually do.


----------



## Ichigo.

i know you said you'd only allow this one if the dream suite's boarded up, but i can't connect to the internet with my DS, so just thought i'd submit something anyway.


----------



## Flare

Hopefully this counts lol.


----------



## Barnabus_i_am

Thanks for the great opportunity to roam your town! I was really surprised to see how you were able to line up all of your villagers, and I also loved your lighthouse.


----------



## corlee1289

Got it!


----------



## Rhea

*Challenge 4:*



She couldn't even bare to look at me​


----------



## Spooky.

One more hour, I hope the next challenge isn't too hard, but I'm excited


----------



## roseflower

roseflower said:


> Is there any way to enter for those who can?t connect to the internet?
> Also I`m sad that I can?t visit Oblivia`s town :c



In hopes that there?s an alternative to enter, since I can?t connect to the internet.


----------



## Sholee




----------



## xSuperMario64x

Enjoying a sweet perfect cherry next to my broken dream suite lol




But seriously, I hope this counts. I still can't connect to the internet


----------



## Chicha

Right on time, phew! This was a cute town btw!​


----------



## Stargazer741

Is the candy big enough to see? I'm hoping this counts


----------



## Trent the Paladin

*Challenge #5*

In today's simple challenge, don your wet suits and dive after a sea critter. Capture a screenshot of *your mayor and your catch*.

_Example_



Diving is a new feature added in New Leaf, one that expanded the amount of things to catch and do. If you do not own a wet suit, I recommend heading to the Island and borrowing the rental there or maybe checking out a shop over in our Re-Tail board. 

Post your screenshot in this thread before the next challenge begins tomorrow, November 13th at approximately 4:00 PM PST / 7:00 PM EST / 12:00AM GMT / 11:00AM AEST (next day) to earn credit.


----------



## Cryptade

Oh dang this seems easy, nice and simple unlike the other challenges. Interesting


----------



## Oblivia

Thank you all so much for visiting my dream town!  I loved looking through all your photos, other than the ones where my poor, defenseless mayor Eyedol was trapped in a ring of holes with no escape.  Those of you who submitted photos like this an expect an angry infraction later not really...

Also, thank you to everyone who had kind words about my town!  This was my first ever Animal Crossing game and the town is nearly 4.5 years old, so suffice it to say Oniville means a lot to me!  All of you brightened my day with your thoughtful comments. 

I'll be compiling a list of everyone who met the challenge shortly.  Best of luck to those of you who make it into the raffle!


----------



## duckykate

here's mine, i love the pun


----------



## Strawberryllama

Here's my fifth entry:


----------



## Jeannine

Entry #5!​
I love the diving feature in this game - I had always wanted to swim


----------



## ZetaFunction

Challenge 5 entry


----------



## Rio_

Entry #5 is complete~!


----------



## ~Unicorn~

Oblivia said:


> I loved looking through all your photos, other than the ones where my poor, defenseless mayor Eyedol was trapped in a ring of holes with no escape.  Those of you who submitted photos like this an expect an angry infraction later not really...



That wasn't me


----------



## SpookyMemes

woo-hoo! this is going to the museum tomorrow.

​


----------



## GiantPenguinGod

I actually haven't gone diving that much. Should probably get on that huh?


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here's mine:


----------



## mogyay

i kept finding seaweed but i decided that wasnt good enough for u : )


----------



## BerryB

I caught it!  It was soooo close to making it out of bounds - which is the most aggravating part of diving. So many escapes as my poor mayor bounces off of the boundary.


----------



## Spooky.

Does seaweed count? I've never dived for anything before (despite having the game for years aha) and it's all I seem to be able to pull up.

Edit: Nevermind, I actually managed to catch a few things. Not bad considering I've never done it before


----------



## ~Unicorn~

Decent.​


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Oblivia said:


> Thank you all so much for visiting my dream town!  I loved looking through all your photos, other than the ones where my poor, defenseless mayor Eyedol was trapped in a ring of holes with no escape.  Those of you who submitted photos like this an expect an angry infraction later not really...
> 
> Also, thank you to everyone who had kind words about my town!  This was my first ever Animal Crossing game and the town is nearly 4.5 years old, so suffice it to say Oniville means a lot to me!  All of you brightened my day with your thoughtful comments.
> 
> I'll be compiling a list of everyone who met the challenge shortly.  Best of luck to those of you who make it into the raffle!



I hope my entry qualified. I want to win the yellow letter. No wait, that?s not it. I want to be rich again, with over 10,000 TBT on hand.


----------



## Mayor_of_Eden

​
'Sno problem.


----------



## Luke Vander




----------



## Bellxis

i've actually never seen pascal in new leaf ever before, so seeing him appear was a huge surprise~!


----------



## EvieEvening23

Challenge #5 Entry






bloop


----------



## Gir

Challenge 5


----------



## Cheremtasy

I loved catching sea stars as a kid :') They were certainly a lot nicer than crabs...


----------



## seliph

$$$$$ $TACKS ON $TACKS $$$$$


----------



## Spooky.

Spoiler: not bad for my first diving ever


----------



## Ryumia

*Photo Challenge #5*: All I got to say is thanks for giving out a simple challenge, Joker (Tom). I suppose it has helped increase your social link with me. Plus the fact the catch I just gotten is something I need to donate to my museum. So... Keep up the good work.​


----------



## cornimer

I dove into the water and the first thing I caught was one of the few things I was missing in my encyclopedia...so thanks Tom!


----------



## Giddy

I got a sea star! Cause you're a star! Everyone is a beautiful star! X3


----------



## King Dorado

disappointed, i was diving for potatoes.
but why is my spidey sense tingling?



Spoiler: bonus pic








he gave me a keg.  Party time!

(also, why is Pete down on the beach?)



​


----------



## Paperboy012305

_"I was clearly "In a pickle" while finding this."_​


----------



## skarmoury

(I also just came from a marine science fieldwork yesterday !!)​


----------



## padfoot6

Challenge #5! These are so much fun ahhh


----------



## amemome

aghhh i missed day 4 :/ 

here i am diving (possibly to find my nonexistent day 4 entry hmmm mods please let me do day 4 lol i ran home to turn on my DS at 6:58pm).


----------



## hamster

5th entry


----------



## Peg

Here's my entry for Challenge #5:


----------



## CaramelCookie

Look what I caught!



On bunny day because of reasons.


----------



## Hyoon

I might or might not have wanted to gift this to Zucker or Marina


----------



## Meliara

I swear it was trying to pluck out my eyeball.


----------



## Lorrai

Woot! Who's got the butter and Old Bay?!


----------



## aleshapie

Spoiler: ...and here what came next...



Pascal guilting me into giving it to him...




Him dropping those deep truths on me...




My ?parting gift?...which was, I guess, a consolation prize for my scallop...


----------



## Irescien

Got stung by jellyfish a few times but it's all good


----------



## Nenya

My favorite pastime, diving! Can you tell by the full diving gear?



And after all of the above that aleshapie shared: 



Pascal eats the scallop!


----------



## jantango7

My entry for #5:


----------



## Pop-tart

swiggity


----------



## Ichigo.

best pun


----------



## Luna Moonbug

Challenge #5 ... yummy lobster ;P


----------



## Blizzard

*Diving the Gracie way*

It's all about style darling! If you catch something at least be sure you can wear it!


----------



## Laureline

#5
If only it was a potato.


----------



## Sgt.Groove

Wooh! Caught me a sea acorn!

https://mobile.twitter.com/DariusBreen/status/929894383947673601?p=v

(5 days in a row so far :3)


----------



## Golden_Purrl

Well here?s my entry for challenge #5
(I unfortunately missed challenges # 2,3 and 4 )


----------



## Spooky.

I like how the first post still shows challenge 4 but everyone is still doing 5 haha


----------



## Alolan_Apples

"So I found a lobster, but I can't find any cheddar bay biscuits." - Andrea.​


----------



## corlee1289

TA-DAH!


----------



## punctuallyAbsent

let us all close our eyes in a moment of prayer for this poor shrimp and the questionable fate that awaits it once sold to leila​


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Alolan_Apples said:


> "So I found a lobster, but I can't find any cheddar bay biscuits." - Andrea.​


----------



## Aniko

I wonder how it tastes...
​


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

For when your lobster dinner needs a *sharper* flavor (I'm so sorry).


----------



## Verecund

I just caught my first spiny lobster today!​


----------



## oath2order

Acorny barnacle!


----------



## pandapples

goes well with my hairpin =)


----------



## Biyaya

Challenge number five!


----------



## seliph

oath2order said:


> Acorny barnacle!



maybe you can gro


----------



## mitfy

yay!!!! 

also, here's an image of me jumping into the water, haha


----------



## Cascade

Gotch you DJ Octavio  This is why Callie can't beat him.


----------



## dizzy bone

After searching way too long for a scallop, I decided to settle with this star fish


----------



## Princisca

Thanks to day #5 of this challenge I completed a little bit more of my encyclopedia!


----------



## You got mail!

Yeah I got this podcast that will amaze all of you.


----------



## toadsworthy

Everyone is invited to Riften for a good ole' country boil. I caught plenty of shrimp to share, just come on over​


----------



## vessia61

Twinkle twinkle :3


----------



## p e p p e r

Yum! Kumamoto oysters are my favorite! ​


----------



## hestu

​


----------



## brutalitea

Ok here


----------



## Chick

Yay, my 5th entry so far!


----------



## LambdaDelta

I was caught by a moocher....



Justin said:


> 1) Haven't decided yet. Kinda lean towards letting them win both items if they manage to be that lucky. Certainly not the same item. Happy to hear anyone's thoughts on this.



I'm fine either way, but idea on if you decide on the voiding the other raffle route: just draw as normal, then if someone wins both, contact them with the choice of which prize to keep. then just draw again for the one they didn't pick

(this will be hell for me if I gain entry to and win both... do I pick the thing I don't have or go for dumb joke aesthetic)



Justin said:


> 2) Perhaps the 7 challenge winners. I can't really see bothering with every category.



oh, might need to clarify, I just mean the # of people for each. I'm not so much interested in exactly who is in each section, as opposed to the numerical data points of it all

but at the end of the day, it's your call. so w/e



Oblivia said:


> other than the ones where my poor, defenseless mayor Eyedol was trapped in a ring of holes with no escape.



teach your mayor to stand still for photos then


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

_"With fronds like these, who need anemones?"_




​


----------



## Holla

Went for a midnight swim and caught a Sweet Shrimp!


----------



## duckvely




----------



## The Pennifer

This is one of my favourite sea creatures to dive for since it reminds me of my buddy, Mantis


----------



## The Pennifer

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> _"With fronds like these, who need anemones?"_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Now that is a very cool shot! Star Boppers and Star shades and the beautiful Sea Anemone! (I have always thought this item should be worth more bells because of its beauty)


----------



## DaCoSim

I went searching for Gary. He ran away again...


----------



## Chicha

Evening diving with this shrimp. ​


----------



## aericell

my entry!


----------



## Alienfish

Nope, I just wanted an entry for this challenge


----------



## Halloqueen

Thanks to this Anniversary Photo Challenge I finally caught a giant isopod in my main town, something I've wanted for a while.


----------



## Daysie

My entry!

​


----------



## Stalfos

Get it off me! Get it off m-Aaaaarrgggh!


----------



## AccfSally

My Entry



Someone's feeling crabby today. Sorry


----------



## BiskitThePuppy

That sounds... really fun actually... Might have to join late.


----------



## LaylaTheMayor

Ta-da!


​


----------



## A r i a n e

my museum's been full for years, so I haven't been diving in forever!
thanks for this challenge, it was nice to do it again


----------



## watercolorwish

damn i wish i could do this but ive reset and deleted so many times i dont have the energy to make a new town again bc i deleted my most recent. next game im making one file and keeping it no matter what i s2g


----------



## Polymathema

*Idk why the unhappy face is here*






Q, my mayor, borrowing my villager Credence?s diving suit to catch a barnacle. Boy couldnt you just have scrapped that off the dock?


----------



## TykiButterfree




----------



## deerliing

hope this isn't late D:​


----------



## Huseyin




----------



## Zane

doing this gave me a sudden memory of how long it actually took me to get this joke


----------



## sally.

caught a star bc i am a star​


----------



## Coach

I couldn't find any sponges, so this'll have to do...



Spoiler: Bonus photo!


----------



## Valzed

I was very excited when I took this last night as I hadn't caught a sea cucumber before!


----------



## Adventure9

I think the crabs in the game are real neat ^^ I would never touch one in real life though


----------



## Morningowl

Surprised first time catching it


----------



## Adventure9

and crud, I didn't have time to do the last challenge


----------



## Requity

Honestly, I hate diving, for a lot of different reasons. I think it was worth it today, though.


----------



## Seroja

went to the island cos I dont remember which of my characters have the wetsuit. thanks for the challenge tom <3


----------



## AngelBunny

#5!


----------



## Hinata825

​Omg, posting this kinda late compared to my other submissions lol but im still on track! going for all seven!


----------



## Nenya

oops


----------



## StarrySkye3

Challenge #5! Got me a few steps closer to completing my encyclopedia so that's good.


----------



## deSPIRIA

wew


----------



## Witchwyn

This is the first time I've gone diving in this town, makes me wish I could experience the game again as if it was new and get excited for all the things I don't do anymore.


----------



## roseflower

Caught a scallop ^^


----------



## SensaiGallade




----------



## Capeet

i think the mayor might be trying to cosplay a sea star too


----------



## Mary




----------



## Flare

Caught myself a Sea Anemone.


----------



## Espurr

*Challenge #5 Entry*




			
				The Marvelous Misadventures of Flapjack - Revenge said:
			
		

> *K'nuckles:* You got to do something real nasty to one of your enemies.
> *Flapjack:* How can I hurt a sea anemone?!
> *K'nuckles:* No! An enemy! Someone you really hate!
> *Flapjack:* But everyone's real nice to me!


----------



## Barnabus_i_am

Pascal photo bombed my selfie


----------



## Sholee




----------



## Rhea

*Challenge 5:*



Pascal got in the picture too​


----------



## Alcor

Funny, caught a horseshoe crab as the first thing when I don't even need it...


----------



## Cryptade

This challenge feels so simple i feel like I got to be doing something wrong lmao
Thankfully for this challenge I added 3 new things to my museum including this crab!


----------



## Stargazer741

Amazingly enough, this is the first time I've ever encountered both a Scallop and Pascal.


----------



## Haydenv019

_With a smirk on her face, Marie finally found DJ Octavio lurking in the Octarian Trenches, even though it isn't psychically possible since Marie is an inkling.

And Inklings can't swim. _​


----------



## Chris

*Challenge #6*

Today's challenge offers the opportunity to get creative with flower arrangements! Treat your town as a canvas and use flowers to create a design. *Take a screenshot (or multiple, if it ends up too large for a single frame!) of your arrangement and post it in here. *

_Example_



You could go for simple shapes and patterns, or you could try something more complex like animals or spelling out words  - it's really up to you! You can use the grass or the beach to do this. 


Post your screenshot in this thread before the seventh and final challenge goes live tomorrow, November 14th, at approximately 4:00 PM PST / 7:00 PM EST / 12:00AM GMT / 11:00AM AEST (next day) to earn credit.


----------



## Rio_

Oh! I already have something like that. Do I have to make a new one for the challenge?


----------



## cornimer

Good thing all my paths are made of flowers so I have enough to do this


----------



## Paperboy012305

Aww man. My town is full. Can I use my other towns for this?


----------



## Sgt.Groove

Oh dang! This challenge is perfect for me! My main town is covered in just hybrids! Gimme like, an hour or somethin and I'll start making the thing


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

My entire town is covered in paths.  This is gonna be fun...


----------



## Flare

Do you need to have the whole location filled with flowers or just the flowers needed for the shape?


----------



## Chris

Paperboy012305 said:


> Aww man. My town is full. Can I use my other towns for this?



Go ahead!



ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> My entire town is covered in paths.  This is gonna be fun...



This is why the beach is also an option!  Or, y'know, you could do what I did: destroy everything, spend an hour planting, only to then turn off the power once finished and face Resetti's wrath. 



Flare said:


> Do you need to have the whole location filled with flowers or just the flowers needed for the shape?



It doesn't need to be completely filled, but I personally found doing mine that it needed at least a border on it to really define the shape properly and show what it's actually meant to be.


----------



## GiantPenguinGod

I decided to go with something simple and spelled out Hi!
( I hope this counts...)

- - - Post Merge - - -

 

I decided to go with something simple and spelled out Hi! 
( I hope this counts...)


----------



## AngelBunny

you will never guess what my entry will be...


----------



## mitfy

made a heart! a couple versions of it, actually


----------



## Sholee




----------



## Zane

pokeyball






I didn't have much space to do this haha T.T' even my beaches are full of flowers..



Spoiler:  













fang really wanted to be in the picture


----------



## Jeannine

It's supposed to say BTF ​


----------



## duckykate

here's an uncreative impromptu square pattern


----------



## LambdaDelta

THANKS OCTAVIAN, FOR FORCING A SHIRT ONTO ME THAT I DIDN'T WANT, BECAUSE OF TRYING TO KEEP MY POCKETS EMPTY FOR FLOWERS


----------



## AngelBunny

LambdaDelta said:


> THANKS OCTAVIAN, FOR FORCING A SHIRT ONTO ME THAT I DIDN'T WANT, BECAUSE OF TRYING TO KEEP MY POCKETS EMPTY FOR FLOWERS



lol


----------



## Rio_

Took my picture and am ready to go, just waiting for confirmation on whether I can enter it 

If I have to make something brand new, I'm gonna have to drag a bunch of flowers over to my cycling town cuz I got no free space lol


----------



## Ichigo.

hearts will probably be a popular shape, but here's my entry using the main flower color scheme in my town (black, orange, and white)!


----------



## LambdaDelta

Bunny from tiger said:


> lol



I love my dumb frustrating villagers


----------



## kiwikenobi

Smiley face flowers.


----------



## hestu

getting eaten by a giant flower pacman! ​


----------



## mitfy

Ichigo. said:


> hearts will probably be a popular shape, but here's my entry using the main flower color scheme in my town (black, orange, and white)!



ooh, i did a heart too, but yours is much prettier than mine!  love the jacob's ladders in the middle


----------



## SpookyMemes

New Leaf: The Golden Circle Square
​
my original plan was to make  a sun, but I can't make circles lol.


----------



## AngelBunny

one question, can i use other items ( such as fruit) in my photo? or does it have to be only flowers?


----------



## You got mail!

(It's suppose to be a smiley face in case you didn't know)


----------



## SpookyMemes

okay wow, the one white Cosmo in the left corner bothers me. should have been more careful lol


----------



## Ichigo.

mitfy said:


> ooh, i did a heart too, but yours is much prettier than mine!  love the jacob's ladders in the middle



thank you! but yours also looks very lovely  i really like the pink bordered by the red!


----------



## Sgt.Groove

Decided what im going to do with mine... People are gonna frown at mine once I finish it, but eh


----------



## Justin

Bunny from tiger said:


> one question, can i use other items ( such as fruit) in my photo? or does it have to be only flowers?



I can step in and answer this one -- it's flowers only!

You can always fetch flowers from the island or other players if you need more.


----------



## A r i a n e

oooh fun! I'm glad I have lots of empty space and flower storage in my second town lmao
here's my entry - I tried making a Triforce, didn't realize until it was too late that it would always be a bit squished >< hopefully the tulip border helps?
(I also dressed up my mayor Edith as Zelda for the occasion ♥)


----------



## seliph

I'll take my prize now thank you


----------



## mitfy

Ichigo. said:


> thank you! but yours also looks very lovely  i really like the pink bordered by the red!



thank you!!


----------



## Pop-tart

A rabbit...


----------



## Valzed

So the beach was the only place I had room but then I couldn't take more than one photo since I couldn't stand to the left or right so I present.... (drum roll please)

... Smiley Face with Pimple (Me)


----------



## Spooky.

I tried to do a heart. It's...not the best ;~;


----------



## Giddy

Finally finished mine! Its a skull! at first I was going to make a colourful skull but its fine as it is. I hope you guys can see how it is a skull XD



I don't want these challenges to end XD


----------



## LambdaDelta

LambdaDelta said:


> THANKS OCTAVIAN, FOR FORCING A SHIRT ONTO ME THAT I DIDN'T WANT, BECAUSE OF TRYING TO KEEP MY POCKETS EMPTY FOR FLOWERS



HE DID IT AGAIN ****


----------



## Paperboy012305

Alright, time to get to work.


----------



## Strawberryllama

Hnnggggg.... I had to remove a ton of random flowers and paths...anyways, here's mine!

Yin and yang with a gold rose border.


----------



## AccfSally

Just another heart, along with two tree stumps...I made this some time ago, I hope that's ok.


----------



## Strawberryllama

Giddy said:


> Finally finished mine! Its a skull! at first I was going to make a colourful skull but its fine as it is. I hope you guys can see how it is a skull XD
> 
> View attachment 211489
> 
> I don't want these challenges to end XD



I really like that one!


----------



## Ryumia

*Photo Challenge #6*: To be honest here... I'm not the artistic type, so I just put some flowers together and hoped for the best. I think it looks pretty nice despite not being the artistic type of person. I actually wanted to make a star originally, but it didn't work out too well so I stuck with this in the end.​


----------



## cornimer

It's me with my white turnip in a puddle of my tears because the stalk market sucks


----------



## dizzy bone

I made an heart with what was lying around in my hybrid beach  <3


----------



## Giddy

Strawberryllama said:


> I really like that one!



Thank you so much XD

It was a little difficult at first, but after looking at some images, it helped me figure out the structure of the skull. 

Hope you have a good day~


----------



## LambdaDelta

LambdaDelta said:


> HE DID IT AGAIN ****



NOW RIBBOT

WHY IS EVERYONE SUDDENLY INSISTING ON GIVING ME THEIR CLOTHES


----------



## Peg

Here's my entry for Challenge #6:


----------



## LambdaDelta

LambdaDelta said:


> NOW RIBBOT
> 
> WHY IS EVERYONE SUDDENLY INSISTING ON GIVING ME THEIR CLOTHES



score update:
Octavian: 3
Ribbot: 1
everyone else: 0


----------



## TykiButterfree

This is a funny challenge since I already have a couple of random flower pictures in my town. This one is a pumpkin. Just ignore that it is Halloween in my town. I missed the event this year and wanted to play it.


----------



## Aniko

5 Years Of New Leaf! Yay!

Yeah it's supposed to be a 5...​


----------



## Espurr

*Challenge #6 Entry*

Fireball Frame 1, Super Mario Bros
i don't have enough orange roses​


----------



## ~Unicorn~

I'll hop onto my second town tomorrow and do this


----------



## CaramelCookie

Here's a smiling face:



The left of the "mouth" got cut off... RIP ;v;


----------



## LambdaDelta

LambdaDelta said:


> score update:
> Octavian: 3
> Ribbot: 1
> everyone else: 0



got another shirt
octavian: 4
ribbot: 1
everyone else: 0


----------



## Princisca

Day 6 was the most difficult challenge by far! 
I under estimated how much space a triforce would take up.
Also wish I had made it all gold but I had no where near enough.
Perfect addition to Kokiri, my LoZ themed forest town <3


----------



## Lorrai

Might be a bit hard to tell... did my best....





Hello Kitty!

[edit] DX I should have done a yellow nose! My bad.


----------



## Sgt.Groove

I made a carnation heart (turns out I didn't have enough orange roses for what I originally wanted to do...)

https://mobile.twitter.com/DariusBreen/status/930253475090276352/photo/1

Also, bam, 6 days in a row, I am now the proud owner of a invisible peach ?ω?


----------



## AngelBunny

Lorrai said:


> Might be a bit hard to tell... did my best....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Kitty!



wow.. that is awesome!


----------



## Luna Moonbug

Challenge # 6


----------



## toadsworthy

It's a snowman btw
Shout-out to Vanessa for coming in clutch with the last few white roses


----------



## Cheremtasy

I just made a cat because this is all I do apparently xD


----------



## Holla

Since Mako (Sailor Jupiter) loves flowers so much I decided to use her for this challenge. Here’s just a little pattern I made up with some flowers I had lying around town.


----------



## PaperCat

omg this took forever @___@;



It is a creeper from Minecraft >.>; *failed at being creative*


----------



## Meliara

It's a good thing Ankha is not home or she probably would have stormed off in a huff over my insulting impression of her...


----------



## Gir

Challenge 6






Tried making Stitches.


----------



## Irescien

Flowerception
I tried to make a flower pattern but I think it's hard to tell lol ;;


----------



## Flare

Here's a Red Rupee I made lmao


----------



## Meliara

Gir said:


> Challenge 6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tried making Stitches.



Too funny.  He was my first thought of what to do because of his pic on the tree. He looks great!! =)


----------



## Alcor

it's a pokeball... sort of
wish i had more room to make it an 8x8 instead


----------



## vessia61

triforce in blue and red roses ^^


----------



## Cryptade

I made an attempt to make a Bigfoot footprint :0 (my towns symbol)


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

'merica FTW!  Lol I had no room in Canaan so I resorted to using Diamond for this one.


----------



## Cascade

Trying to make a Bunnie's face xD


----------



## Bellxis

mass landscaping = shortage of hybrids to do this challenge, so hopefully a basic little heart is okay


----------



## Verecund

Here's mine! I was going to make a square or circle pattern, but didn't have enough orange pansies for it. I hate that tree in front


----------



## Mayor_of_Eden

​
Star Power!

I had to use my second town so I'd have enough room. Also the bottom corners got a bit cut off.


----------



## Paperboy012305

This is a really big, and I mean REALLY BIG flower pattern. So i'm gonna put it in a spoiler.



Spoiler: Entry

























































If you can assemble all the pictures from top to bottom, you can get the Boy Villager from Animal Crossing: New Leaf/Mario Kart 8/ I'm sorry if its too big, I tried the best I could. I hope this will be accepted.


----------



## AngelBunny

#6! i made ruby holding a pear!


----------



## Mary

A blue and white heart to match my blue and white mayor


----------



## StarrySkye3

I decided to make a sugar skull for Challenge #6. Lots of tree chopping and digging up bushes were involved in the making of this, so I wasn't able to save it, but I kinda like how it turned out!


----------



## Nenya

This was the hardest one, imo! Here it is, a dwarf red star! (Does it look like a star to anyone?) My town name, Elenrast, means "star shores" in Elvish. Too bad this flower design is in my other town, though, of Novaria, where there was some room and flowers for this, LOL! Good challenge! They have all been lots of fun!


----------



## BerryB

Mushroom season, indeed! They're even popping up on my beach!


This was a good challenge. I have so little space left that's not already covered with paths or trees, or something that would be hard to work around.  I'm not even sure how obvious it is that this is supposed to be a mushroom, but I tried!


----------



## LambdaDelta

LambdaDelta said:


> got another shirt
> octavian: 4
> ribbot: 1
> everyone else: 0



got another shirt (yes, I'm still at this)

octavian: 4
ribbot: 1
mira: 1
everyone else: 0


----------



## amemome

So who's ready for valentine's day? I'm not but I guess my mayor is.


----------



## Biyaya

I literally have a giant red and white cross made out of flowers in my town that has been there for at least a year, so I'm going to put this up despite the fact that the example is a red and white cross made of flowers too. Plus, this symbol means a whole lot to me.



​
Though, now I am inspired to do up my town more in pretty designs and patterns with all the flowers I have sprawled about.


----------



## aleshapie

*Blueberry Pie*

from
Pieville!
​


----------



## wheneverking

though i only made this heart for this screencap, i honestly really dig it. i'll probably find a permanent spot for it once i've landscaped a bit more!


----------



## The Pennifer

OK - Challenge 6 ... let?s give this a go 
It is supposed to read ?5 YRS (New Leaf logo)? ... it?s a little iffy, but I think it sorta kinda works 

*5 Y*





*R S*





*New Leaf Logo*





To accomplish this I had to trash my HotDoggy town and beach,  but I followed the suggestion to quit or power off  without saving, and all is well. (Resetti?s annoyed with me, but he?ll get over it)  Thanks, Tina


----------



## LambdaDelta

and aurora just gave me a lamp (I guess it counts?)

octavian: 4
ribbot: 1
mira: 1
aurora: 1
everyone else: 0

ps I gave her back the lamp, since she was asking for new furniture earlier

- - - Post Merge - - -

I got a pic


----------



## duckvely

quack


----------



## Chicha

Gir said:


> Challenge 6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tried making Stitches.



Oh my gosh, I love this!


----------



## Polymathema

An "I <3 U" sign. You know who "u" are <3 I hope your bee stings are better!!! eat the soup it's got healing properties!!!


----------



## pandapples

a lil smile


----------



## Laureline

#6
Don't know if you can tell. But I tried to make the villager house map icon. 
This was a rather difficult challenge for me.


----------



## Blizzard

*Posie Power*

Gloommm (aka Blizzard) likes to say "There's SNOWFLAKE like home!"


----------



## Chicha

Made a temporary Pokeball made of flowers in my Pokemon town.

I already had Pokeball flower arrangements in town but in combination with PWPs.​


----------



## padfoot6

tried to make an anchor! :')


----------



## brutalitea

Bi pride flag


----------



## EvieEvening23

Challenge 6 entry






If you think this is for #teampinklilies, you're correct.


----------



## King Dorado

my flower pattern depicts my town's native fruit-- sideways pineapple!



Spoiler: bonus: what happens when the black flower lovers finally snap












i learned of the diabolical plot while i was gathering flowers...



​


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Here's my apple made of only tulips:



Sorry if the campsite is in the picture, but I had to look for sufficient space.


----------



## p e p p e r

Crying about all the boat trips it took to create this rainbow on my island ​


----------



## DaCoSim

Home of the Brave...


----------



## LambdaDelta

and octavian just gave me sushi (uhhh....)

octavian: 5
ribbot: 1
mira: 1
aurora: 1
everyone else: 0


----------



## Meliara

King Dorado said:


> Spoiler: bonus: what happens when the black flower lovers finally snap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i learned of the diabolical plot while i was gathering flowers...
> 
> 
> 
> ​



It looks like you need to rein in your villagers. They're out of control!


----------



## King Dorado

Meliara said:


> It looks like you need to rein in your villagers. They're out of control!



If you wanna get in Rocket's way, be my guest!


----------



## Hyoon

Tried to do a heart pattern but I probably failed ; ~;


----------



## wheneverking

WRONG POST AHHHH i don't even know how i managed to do this, lol *blush*


----------



## Rio_

This is too hard to take pictures of, it's so big you can't tell what it's supposed to be ;~;


Spoiler: It's an Invader...


















_I miss the fair..._


Bonus:

I didn't submit it because I wasn't sure if it would count, but this has been part of my town for ages so I wanted to show it off too 


Spoiler









Rainbow heart!


----------



## aericell

here's a... gold... diamond (with me in the center )


----------



## skarmoury

I obviously do not have a lot of flowers and tried using different ones of the same color. Oh well.
(edit: also I used the spare character I had bc his pockets were empty. my mayor's pockets are full ; v; )






Hi!​


----------



## Golden_Purrl

I really wanted to use the water fountain as the letter O and surround it with two L flower patterns.
However  that pesky fairytale streetlight was in the way. Oh well LOL!


----------



## USN Peter

I see that there are so many great artists in this forum.
Nice photos everyone =)


----------



## Alienfish

Ohh, seems pretty doable =D Have tons of flowers I need to move around anyway.

You scared me there with photos, thought you had to do like a 5 sequence fish catching thing haha


----------



## Daysie

It is AC from Animal Crossing!


​


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

_"Mamma mia! That's a spicy meatball fire flower!"_​


----------



## Alienfish

Black/red heart flower arrangement  Kind of wanted to do a peace sign in a better area, but love, maaaaan.

I hope this counts, my town/map has bit of too much narrow areas and where those ain't on it's full of pwps or villager homes, so...


----------



## deerliing

oopsie daisies!​


----------



## Stalfos

_"My, what a guy, that Gaston!"_


----------



## Chris

Hi guys! If the users I've quoted below could please re-submit entries that qualify that would be great. You need to create a shape or design with the flowers - not just show us some flowers that are already in your town! Your entry needs to be 100% flowers - so no bushes or PWPs! 



Luna Moonbug said:


> Challenge # 6
> View attachment 211502





USNPete said:


> View attachment 211549
> 
> I see that there are so many great artists in this forum.
> Nice photos everyone =)


----------



## Stalfos

King Dorado said:


> my flower pattern depicts my town's native fruit-- sideways pineapple!​



Better watch out for falling fruit then! o.o


----------



## hamster

actually, nvm


----------



## hamster

here's mine, supposed to be an X i guess


----------



## Huseyin

I made my towns native fruit upside down! (cherry) I didn't have enough black flowers though so I used pink instead


----------



## deSPIRIA

im not very creative (its supposed to be a bowtie)


----------



## LambdaDelta

ribbot decided he didn't want to be left behind, though he has a ways to catch up

octavian: 5
ribbot: 2
mira: 1
aurora: 1
everyone else: 0


----------



## ZetaFunction

Challenge #6, supposed to be a starburst/snowflake...


----------



## LambdaDelta

and now for a very important announcement



Spoiler






(5D00-003F-52CF, if anyone wants to look directly for whatever reason)



also, I'd like to personally thank tina. for getting me to destroy a vast majority of my flowers, and breaking my wrist a few times over on top of it


----------



## Morningowl

5 for 5 years (not the best at it)


----------



## Requity

Today I learned I'm really bad at making flower arrangements. (It was supposed to be a heart.)


----------



## Lorrai

In the words of the 11th Doctor, "Bow-ties are cool."


----------



## Sholee

LambdaDelta said:


> and now for a very important announcement
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 211559View attachment 211560View attachment 211561
> View attachment 211562View attachment 211563
> View attachment 211564View attachment 211565View attachment 211566View attachment 211567View attachment 211568
> (5D00-003F-52CF, if anyone wants to look directly for whatever reason)
> 
> 
> 
> also, I'd like to personally thank tina. for getting me to destroy a vast majority of my flowers, and breaking my wrist a few times over on top of it



I've been trying to decipher this for the past 10 minutes... what did you write?


----------



## Stalfos

Sholee said:


> I've been trying to decipher this for the past 10 minutes... what did you write?



WATCH
FLIP
FLAPPERS?
I dunno.


----------



## roseflower

A mushroom, red cap with white dots, it might be poisonous so I wouldn?t recommend eating it

Additional pic


Spoiler


----------



## Hinata825

​
I tried to make a butterfly! The black is the body and the red is the outline, and the white are the little feelers. (lol this is awful but really fun how have I never tried flower arrangements before? its like pixel art!)


----------



## Chick

Is this valid? It’s a rainbow pattern from the old game ‘snake’.


----------



## AkatsukiYoshi

Here are some cool gold flowers with one of my favorite villagers, Julian walking in the background.


----------



## Aniko

LambdaDelta said:


> and now for a very important announcement
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 211559View attachment 211560View attachment 211561
> View attachment 211562View attachment 211563
> View attachment 211564View attachment 211565View attachment 211566View attachment 211567View attachment 211568
> (5D00-003F-52CF, if anyone wants to look directly for whatever reason)
> 
> 
> 
> also, I'd like to personally thank tina. for getting me to destroy a vast majority of my flowers, and breaking my wrist a few times over on top of it



I did! It was really good.


----------



## Coach

I (attempted) to make the sun shining over the beach.​


----------



## Barnabus_i_am

A star shining in Startown~


----------



## LambdaDelta

Stalfos said:


> WATCH
> FLIP
> FLAPPERS?
> I dunno.



no question mark, but otherwise, YES


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

*Waits for the final challenge only to find out it's totally impossible*


----------



## LambdaDelta

I'll take impossible, so long as it doesn't end up making me do something completely unrelated to the challenge for like literally half an entire day


----------



## sally.

a simple heart​


----------



## r a t

an attempt of a heart
also soz for posting another heart i'm crampin ya style sally​


----------



## Rhea

*Challenge 6:*



My attempt at a smiley face :s​


----------



## SensaiGallade

- - - Post Merge - - -

Its a Pokeball 

- - - Post Merge - - -

To celebrate the release of Ultra Sun and Ultra Moon on Friday


----------



## StarrySkye3

Excited for the final challenge! This has been fun and I can't believe we already got through 6 of them already.


----------



## Witchwyn

i tried cutting down a tree for more room, axe broke and I can’t buy a new one since I left this last minute so you get a Basic heart as suggested by my boyfriend you’re welcome


----------



## ~Unicorn~

Last-minute lollipop



(The first attachment wasn't working for some reason. Please don't disqualify me )​


----------



## Stargazer741

My day 6 entry, I made a snowflake from blue pansies, given to me by my sweetie girlfriend RedTropicalFish


----------



## Seroja

hi


----------



## punctuallyAbsent

the game doesn't have candy cane items so i made my own​


----------



## mogyay

a 'T' in honour of today's host


----------



## Halloqueen

I couldn't think of anything on short notice so I just went for a Jack/jack-o'-lantern face since I had plenty of orange and black lillies.


----------



## Haydenv019

I meant for this to look like a fire pixel art (shown here)

But I was waiting for flowers I bought... Then I realized I don't have WiFi at school.
So I rushed home, and threw a bunch of flowers on the top right corner. My bad if it looks sloppy. ( I also somehow got stung when I was chopping this one tree blocking my pixel art... -.-)​


----------



## Paperboy012305

Haydenv019 said:


> View attachment 211597
> I meant for this to look like a fire pixel art (shown here)
> View attachment 211598
> But I was waiting for flowers I bought... Then I realized I don't have WiFi at school.
> So I rushed home, and threw a bunch of flowers on the top right corner. My bad if it looks sloppy. ( I also somehow got stung when I was chopping this one tree blocking my pixel art... -.-)​


Isn't that pixel from Super Mario World?

And here's to challenge #7!


----------



## Justin

We have encountered a small delay in your scheduled programming. Please wait.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Justin said:


> We have encountered a small delay in your scheduled programming. Please wait.


----------



## Meliara




----------



## Strawberryllama

Ok, I can wait more I guess.


----------



## SpookyMemes

Holding off on my homework until I get this challenge done lol


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Ahhh I'm so anxious about this last challenge.


----------



## Strawberryllama

I kinda like the rainbow by the Bell Tree...


----------



## Haydenv019

Lazily chatting while we wait for JUSTIN THE HURRY THE HECK UP!


----------



## SpookyMemes

hmm... is there actually an issue or are they just building up the anticipation? :thinks:


----------



## Haydenv019

Probably both lol


----------



## LambdaDelta

the final challenge is so hard, the example image is still being prepared, turns out


----------



## Paperboy012305

Lag here is only because of large amounts of members hyped, nothing else.


----------



## Haydenv019

Willing to bet it has to do something with room decoration.


----------



## Justin

Oh jeez there's a lot of you here.

No, nothing suspicious happening. Just waiting for your final host to come online.... Should be within 5-10 minutes hopefully!!


----------



## ~Unicorn~

Anxious....hope my entry for #6 is accepted


----------



## Jake

Hi everyone


----------



## SpookyMemes

while we wait, I just made a new acnl tumblr blog that I really want your opinions on!


----------



## ~Unicorn~

Hello jake


----------



## Haydenv019

HEY JAKE? IS THE FINAL CHALLENGE SLOWPOKE RELATED?


----------



## Paperboy012305

Nothing to see here


----------



## Laureline

Hello Jake. Suspicious slow bro


----------



## ~Unicorn~

IS MY ENTRY FOR #6 ACCEPTED I RLLY WANNA KNOW BECAUSE I WANNA BE ENTERED FOR THOSE RAFFLES

sorry


----------



## Princisca

I can't believe the final day has come!
I hope it has something to do with favorites,
Like maybe a favorite villager, outfit or in game holiday!


----------



## Paperboy012305

SpookyMemes said:


> while we wait, I just made a new acnl tumblr blog that I really want your opinions on!


I was looking for your tumblr blog, only to realized I was K.K. Rolled.


----------



## Jake

*Challenge #7*

Everyone has a favorite villager, and in today's final challenge, your task is to take a photo with my favorite villager - Ricky. Whether it's in your town, your friends town, or a dream, any pictures of your mayor and Ricky are enough to satisfy my needs.

_Example_




Post your screenshot in this thread before November 15th, 4:00 PM PST / 7:00 PM EST / 12:00AM GMT / 11:00AM AEST (next day) to earn credit for this final challenge. Good luck!


----------



## SpookyMemes

what.... Time to start searching dream addresses


----------



## Paperboy012305

Hold up. Wasn't this a challenge in the TBT fair?


----------



## ~Unicorn~

Time to throw Ricky in my second town

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'll share my dream address for my second town for you guys, if that is allowed


----------



## LambdaDelta

so the final challenge is "please a mod", got it


----------



## Zane

I think I still have Ricky's pic from when he was in my town does that count


----------



## Laureline

This is the first time I've heard of that villager.


----------



## duckykate

ricky moved away a few weeks ago, i hope he's on main street


----------



## Nenya

~Unicorn~ said:


> Time to throw Ricky in my second town
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I'll share my dream address for my second town for you guys, if that is allowed



OF COURSE IT IS! WHAT IS IT?


----------



## deSPIRIA

gonna go to lots of random dream addresses, will tell you the number of times it took to find ricky, wish me luck


----------



## ~Unicorn~

Nenya said:


> OF COURSE IT IS! WHAT IS IT?



Ok give me like 7 mins


----------



## Cascade

Ricky is moved away from my town and he is in my Main Street.. is that counted?


----------



## seliph

Hey does anyone have the ugliest villager ever in their town that I can grab a picture with? Please lmk!


----------



## Strawberryllama

Thank Wisp, I have his amiibo card.


----------



## Jake

LambdaDelta said:


> so the final challenge is "please a mod", got it





Zane said:


> I think I still have Ricky's pic from when he was in my town does that count


Nope. It has the by the physical incarnation of Ricky (or a dream version!)


Cascade said:


> Ricky is moved away from my town and he is in my Main Street.. is that counted?


Yes that's fine


----------



## ~Unicorn~

But is it still fine to give the dream address to my second town with Ricky here?


----------



## Rio_

cammy said:


> gonna go to lots of random dream addresses, will tell you the number of times it took to find ricky, wish me luck



You know what? I'm gonna do the same thing. I don't use the dream suite nearly enough, should be a fun challenge 
(until I reach town #1000 and still no ricky...)


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Even this challenge can't stop me from participating.


----------



## deSPIRIA

honestly this challenge isnt too bad. for me its better than decorating a house


----------



## Haydenv019

Well, I can go kms now.
Just the right moment for my internet to jack up too.
Thanks Nintendo.


----------



## Cryptade

~Unicorn~ said:


> But is it still fine to give the dream address to my second town with Ricky here?



personally i think it'd ruin the fun, but its not my rules


----------



## ~Unicorn~

Ok he's in my town...


----------



## Nenya

Makoto said:


> You know what? I'm gonna do the same thing. I don't use the dream suite nearly enough, should be a fun challenge
> (until I reach town #1000 and still no ricky...)



I don't have that kind of time or energy...I'm waiting for unicorns DA...


----------



## ~Unicorn~

Cryptade said:


> personally i think it'd ruin the fun, but its not my rules



That's what I'm thinking too, but I'm just waiting for Jake's response


----------



## LambdaDelta

all you people looking for specific dream addresses

meanwhile, I'm gonna use this as an excuse to further my dreamer badge progress


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Are you ****ing kidding me?  Ricky is like one of the most unpopular villagers.  *However,* someone must be up there smiling on me because I happened to get his amiibo card in a random pack.  YOU CAN'T STOP ME JAKE!  HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Strawberryllama

Once I get my picture, I can let you guys come visit if you want.


----------



## SpookyMemes

here is Ricky and I in a dream town, it was actually easy to find one. idk if i can say the DA but if I'm allowed to, I will 

​


----------



## skarmoury

just kidding, i dont think I'm allowed to share? ; v;


----------



## deSPIRIA

im not gonna use any dream addresses people post, itll ruin the fun and i want to explore lol
town 5: No One Has Found Jake's Son


----------



## Haydenv019

skarmoury said:


> just kidding, i dont think I'm allowed to share? ; v;



The same exact website I was looking at too. (If my internet hadn't jacked up.)


----------



## ~Unicorn~

Yeah I'm not gonna post it here. If you want the dream address, vm me.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Are you ****ing kidding me?  Ricky is like one of the most unpopular villagers.  *However,* someone must be up there smiling on me because I happened to get his amiibo card in a random pack.  YOU CAN'T STOP ME JAKE!  HAHAHAHAHA



I have all 400 of them (including 1950's Isabelle, Digby in a raincoat, and Tortimer in a bunny suit (aka Zipper T Bunny)).


----------



## CaramelCookie

Rule number one: Always check who's in your campsite.


----------



## Paperboy012305

How many dream towns does it take for Paperboy012305 to find Ricky so I can take a funny picture of him and get this done so I can get my rewards?

Obviously the world may never know.


----------



## ~Unicorn~

yeah you really do look like a nutcase​


----------



## Barnabus_i_am

I thought I'd have to comb the dream world too but... I HAVE HIS AMIIBO CARD!


----------



## Nenya

CaramelCookie said:


> Rule number one: Always check who's in your campsite.
> 
> View attachment 211602



ooo, you are smart! I gotta check that...there WAS some (ugly) villager in my second town today.

Wrong squirrel...Sally...


----------



## Laureline

Jake come back, can people who found a dream address with Ricky. Share it?


----------



## Haydenv019

Finally wanted to get this off my chest.
Good luck on the raffle tommorow guys!


----------



## AccfSally

SpookyMemes said:


> here is Ricky and I in a dream town, it was actually easy to find one. idk if i can say the DA but if I'm allowed to, I will
> View attachment 211601​



That's my town lol


----------



## SpookyMemes

haha yeah I found your tumblr


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Alolan_Apples said:


> I have all 400 of them (including 1950's Isabelle, Digby in a raincoat, and Tortimer in a bunny suit (aka Zipper T Bunny)).



Impressive!  I'm just happy because I won't have to go searching endlessly for dream addresses with Ricky lol.


----------



## ~Unicorn~

DA up on my profile for the fellow lazy ones


----------



## Holla

Visited a really neat Zelda themed town in a dream. I just had to put on the Link outfit they left for me. They also luckily had Ricky for me to take a pic with!


----------



## Paperboy012305

AccfSally said:


> That's my town lol


Why don't we just use your Dream Address, eh?


----------



## seliph

Gross


----------



## Strawberryllama

Ricky had me trapped for about five minutes...kids, never sleep on stranger's beds.


----------



## Laureline

Paperboy012305 said:


> Why don't we just use your Dream Address, eh?


I was just thinking that. I'd forgotten she has a lot of squirrel villagers.


----------



## skarmoury

okay I'll admit, Ricky looks cute in this picture.
didn't have time to comb through numerous dream addresses so I consulted google, worked like a charm. c: good luck to everyone else participating! ^^​
- - - Post Merge - - -

(I'm crying I think everyone who searched google used the same dream address for this challenge)


----------



## Zane

bless squirrel towns


----------



## deSPIRIA

Town 15: Ricky Is Dead God Killed Him


----------



## King Dorado

hmmm, sounds like Jake didn't give Ricky any advance warning....
in before he turns cranky!!


Thanks for all the fun challenges guys,  happy ACNL 5th Aniversario 

​


----------



## Strawberryllama

Aw, I'm a little sad the challenges are over. They were fun.


----------



## A r i a n e

I knew I used Ricky's sprite in a signature somewhere.... (thanks, you'll know who you are!)






I'm happy I was able to participate in every challenge ^^​


----------



## toadsworthy

I just don't know what I'm looking at... but even Hazel would be proud of that unibrow​


----------



## mogyay

HAHAHAHAHHA NOTHING HAPPENED NOTHING TO SEE HERE AHHAHAHAHA


----------



## Valzed

I'd never heard of Ricky before this challenge so it was interesting to see him.



What I can't figure out though is how he knew I was a nutcase..... 

Thank you for all the amazing challenges! Happy 5th Birthday, New Leaf!


----------



## amemome

If I don't get the gold dreamer badge by the end of this challenge I swear...


----------



## SpookyMemes

mogyay said:


> UM I FOUND THE WRONG SQUIRREL BRB



I'm crying omg


----------



## seliph

mogyay said:


> UM I FOUND THE WRONG SQUIRREL BRB



mog ily


----------



## seliph

double post oopsie


----------



## ~Unicorn~

I made it through every challenge (if my #6 entry hopefully counts, I had to edit it cause the image didn't show up)....and the last challenge had started on my sister's birthday!

Good job to everyone else that was able to make it through all of them


----------



## SpookyMemes

I'm sad this event is over  this is what I would look forward to everyday lol. I hope there's a Christmas event


----------



## PaperCat

i have his card. can i make the ghost dude look like him for a picture?


----------



## AccfSally

My entry


----------



## Espurr

*Challenge #7 Entry*

_Lessee...  How do I go about this without getting eaten...?_​


----------



## Flare

Welp nvm disregard this post


----------



## Nenya

AccfSally said:


> That's my town lol



Yes, thank you! I turned off his TV...



And I teased his tarantula...



Thanks for all the fun challenges!


----------



## BerryB

I had a lot of fun with these challenges! They definitely got me to try out some different things, and to visit parts of the forum I hadn't before. Thanks for running this contest!


----------



## Lorrai

Sadly I had some run in with some bees..... Ricky's less than impressed.






(thanks to unicorn for the DA!)


----------



## Ryumia

*Photo Challenge #7*: Found Ricky the Squirrel in the art section of my Museum. Never knew he was into art. It took a while to find him. Hope this a good enough picture.​


----------



## Hinata825

​WOOT WOOT, all seven! Man I really  dig these kinda events can't wait for the Christmas one! (if we get one lol ^.^)


----------



## Justin

Hey all, glad you enjoy this photo event! I personally wasn't sure putting this together if people would like it or not since we just had a similar event in the Fair only two months ago and it might feel too same-y. So I'm really glad to see it was still liked!

I think I might put together a challenge suggestion box later for any ideas to use in possible future challenge events. So keep an eye on this thread for that maybe.


----------



## duckykate

ricky and i hanging out at the club!


message me if you want to come take a picture with him

woohoo!! i comleted all 7 challenges!!!


----------



## Cryptade

I did it! Found him in a random town Luna gave me. Took me about 5 tries I believe B)
Thank you, Indina, whoever you are!
These challenges were really fun! I wish these could be done more often.


----------



## aleshapie




----------



## Meliara




----------



## aleshapie

^^not at all planned this way. Lol


----------



## seliph

Justin said:


> Hey all, glad you enjoy this photo event! I personally wasn't sure putting this together if people would like it or not since we just had a similar event in the Fair only two months ago and it might feel too same-y. So I'm really glad to see it was still liked!
> 
> I think I might put together a challenge suggestion box later for any ideas to use in possible future challenge events. So keep an eye on this thread for that maybe.



This was fine 'cause I didn't have to attempt to make something nice and/or impress anyone

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lorrai said:


> Sadly I had some run in with some bees..... Ricky's less than impressed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (thanks to unicorn for the DA!)



I'm impressed you managed to catch him looking even more pissed than usual


----------



## Peg

Here's my entry for Challenge #7:




Seven of seven!  Thanks much for the challenges--really enjoyed 'em!


----------



## Rio_

Town #7 and I'm in Hell... 
...literally, that's the name. If only Ricky was here </3


----------



## Sgt.Groove

Yeah, just look up welcome amiibo dream town Ricky, you get one with him as the very first result XD

Btw, I have entered 7 days in a row! Wooh!

(entry #7)
https://mobile.twitter.com/DariusBreen/status/930601389906051072/photo/1


----------



## dizzy bone

visited AccfSally's town Chocolat for the last challenge!


----------



## mitfy

here we are! 

this challenge was a lot of fun!! glad i got to participate in each one.


----------



## Princisca

Look who just congratulated me on completing this challenge!


Lol. I had so much fun doing this and I will be participating in future photo events!
Huge thank you to the user who loaned me their DA. I won't give it away; that's the fun!


----------



## Paperboy012305

Well aleshapie and Meliara. It looks like you won a staff favorite.


----------



## Cheremtasy

I'm a chef lol





Glad I scrolled through previous posts xD (ended up visiting AccfSally's town, Chocolat)


----------



## Laureline

#7
I mean he's not wrong. Such wisedom from a game character.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Your girl isn't lazy.  I temporarily kicked out Fauna for this BS lol. I swear he's like an uglier, grumpier version of Marshal. XD


----------



## Cascade

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Your girl isn't lazy.  I temporarily kicked out Fauna for this BS lol. I swear he's like an uglier, grumpier version of Marshal. XD



Ricky is better than Fauna


----------



## Giddy

Yay, I had fun! I hope everyone else enjoyed the challenges. This one was a lil harder, I continued looking through random dream addresses until I looked at my other copy of the game and saw him wandering the street~



Ima hiding behing Mabel for some reason. Kinda got stressed out but I'm happy XD



Time for soem sleep~


----------



## The Pennifer

Hurrah 
I found Ricky


----------



## Laureline

Cascade said:


> Ricky is better than Fauna


You can leave the forums now, the game too.


----------



## Mayor_of_Eden

​
I lost count of how many dream towns I went though, but I finally found him


----------



## Bellxis

what a cutie! managed to find him in a DA from the internet


----------



## deSPIRIA

after about 30 trips, i have found ricky
will post a photo album of my journey very soon


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Cascade said:


> Ricky is better than Fauna



Hey watch what you say about my sweet deer baby.


----------



## duckvely




----------



## Paperboy012305

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Hey watch what you say about my sweet deer baby.


Might I say that Diana is the better Deer? And you have her.


----------



## skarmoury

aw, jealous of everyone who got through all 7 challenges. I missed a day since I was out miles away from home (and my 3DS) doing some fieldwork in the ocean ; v;
6 is enough! I only honestly wanted a free peach.

Thanks for the fun event, staff! <3 I truly enjoyed this, it made me open my game every day while anticipating the new challenge. ; v; (and shout out to Thunder for considering my entry in that challenge that required visiting another town, I was bummed bc I thought I wouldn't be able to join due to connection problems but your kind consideration made me super happy!)


----------



## vessia61

Found Ricky! ^^ he felt special being hunted down by everyone xD. Also I think he's going to burry pitfalls to keep the fans away cuz it's starting to annoy him xD being famous is hard lol

Thank u chocolat for letting me dream of Ricky ^^


----------



## deSPIRIA

*THE CHRONICLES OF RICKY: "PLEASE FIND MY SON"*





first trip. nothing here.




nice town! but unfortunately, not what i'm looking for.




what the **** is this place god help me




grabs d*** time to le




hmm...looks like someone's selling some stuff here...




what a good name, only a master could come up with that




i forgot you existed




i forgot you existed too




*what.jpg*




another nice town, just realised i look like Eugene. still, no sign of him. looks like hope is lost...




*what (1).jpg*


and finally, what you've all been waiting for...



he has a certain charm about him. he's cool.




thank you to this town...



and thank you for the kind words.


----------



## Sholee




----------



## Lancelot

cammy said:


> *THE CHRONICLES OF RICKY: "PLEASE FIND MY SON"*
> 
> and thank you for the kind words.



You're literally the best person


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

cammy said:


> ...



I just died laughing.  This is fantastic LMAO.


----------



## ~Unicorn~

aleshapie said:


>





Meliara said:


>



Please no...

@cammy thank you for the laugh


----------



## Justin

cammy said:


> *THE CHRONICLES OF RICKY: "PLEASE FIND MY SON"*



If there was a staff favourite prize I would give it to you right now


----------



## ~Unicorn~

Justin said:


> If there was a staff favourite prize I would give it to you right now



Oh yes


----------



## Paperboy012305

Justin said:


> If there was a staff favourite prize I would give it to you right now


I don't get why it would be counted as a staff favorite. It looks like normal posting to me.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Spoiler: alright, here's my mayor with ricky






Spoiler: ok, but seriously






Spoiler: bonus




I found justin


----------



## Gir

Thought it would be fun to see how many random dreams I could visit before I find Ricky or get desperate enough to visit a specific DA town that has him in it...

The 1st random town Luna gave me had Ricky in it 
Some town named Raku






"sometimes your dreams can come true with barely any work at all"


Thanks staff for hosting this event, it was a fun week!


----------



## Barnabus_i_am

Boom, bosh, BAM! Done with the challenge~!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Paperboy012305 said:


> Might I say that Diana is the better Deer? And you have her.



I never said Fauna was my only deer baby.  I love Diana equally.


----------



## deSPIRIA

thanks guys for stroking my big ****ing ego



im just kidding i cried a little i feel silly but i feel so happy that people liked it


----------



## Irescien

Aaa damnit, I still don't have my dream suite open ! ;o;
Does anyone possibly have Ricky in their town that I can visit ?


----------



## corlee1289

YAY! I managed to get all seven entries in as well! 

Thank you to Katezilla for Ricky! <3


----------



## amemome

I caved and googled because i only had 500 bells left in my wallet... bye ricky. bye forever!


----------



## brutalitea

enjoy, Jake


----------



## Chicha

A little dance to celebrate completing all 7 challenges! Thanks to the staff for hosting this fun cute event! I'd love to see more events tied with the game honestly, it definitely prompted people to play their games again.

Also, I'm really hoping I can get a yellow house. ;v;​


----------



## Luna Moonbug

Challenge # 7 - Ricky & Lunahime of One Piece
he was not happy because i guess i don't say hello to him enough lmao !!


----------



## Irescien

For the completed 7 day set ~




Here's Ricky !!
(Thank you katezilla for letting me visit you!!)


----------



## Cascade

Dancing with them c:


----------



## Jeannine

Found you, Ricky!​
Thank you, Staff, for this week of fun! I looked forward to these every day


----------



## Paperboy012305

I'm still looking for Ricky.


----------



## Verecund

Here's my entry! I wish I could have done all the challenges but I couldn't do the second because I didn't have another town to visit. 
I really liked doing these photo challenges! Just not the ones where we need to Wi-Fi with someone


----------



## pandapples

_hahaha..._


----------



## kiwikenobi

7/7 challenges complete! Thank you for the dream address, ~Unicorn~!



This was a fun series of challenges. I hope that there are more screenshot challenges again someday in the future.


----------



## Spooky.

I had fun with this, the town I visited had lots of mushrooms to play with haha


----------



## hestu

wooooo got all 7 challenges done!​


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

_"Holy crap, Morty, run! Run for your life, Morty, Run!!
I'v- I've never seen that thing before in my life, Morty, I don't know what the hell it is! We gotta get outta here!"_​


----------



## Spooky.

Also, thank you for this event/challenge. It was nice to be able to participate in them. 
Puzzles and riddles I can't do, so this was a relief for me. I'd totally love more photo challenges in the future even though half the time I put the sd card in my laptop it gives me the BSOD.

I'm so glad I was able to get all 7 done.


----------



## AngelBunny

oh darn does anyone have ricky in their town???


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Going along with what some other people have said, it's quite a relief to have been able to do all 7 challenges.  It was fun, of course, but I wasn't sure I would be able to complete all of them.  Thanks for hosting this so soon after the WE2, staff!  You guys must be super exhausted.  Now what are we doing for Christmas?


----------



## You got mail!

Here you go. Thank you.


----------



## padfoot6

finally found the boy


----------



## Paperboy012305

_"Maybe if I'd just take one nibbily dibbily bite out of the Pizza, he wouldn't notice a thing!"_​


----------



## Aniko

After travelling all around the world I've finally found you!
​
Thanks a lot! It was really fun


----------



## p e p p e r

Made it to #7!  Thanks for hosting this event!  It got me motivated to playing again and I?m reminded how much I love the game.  You should definitely do this more often 
​


----------



## Blizzard

*Ricky, over here!*

Oh Ricky you're so fine. How I wish you still were mine!


----------



## aericell

It's been a while since I've really participated in an event, but thanks for making something that was fun yet easy enough for me to do


----------



## ZetaFunction

Yay!!  Finally found Ric-- ASDFGHFSNSNNFJC seriously!? Someone is out there against me...


OKAY, here we go.  Ricky obviously knew people were searching for him which is probably why he's protecting himself with pitfalls LOL


----------



## Alcor

Took a little bit but finally found a Ricky in someone's town.


----------



## Espurr

i found ricky can i have my apple now plskthx
thisisn'tseriousdon'tdisqualifymeplease​


----------



## jantango7

Thanks for the DA, Unicorn!  

And thanks to the staff for the photo challenge...it was fun!


----------



## DaCoSim

Gotta go with this one. One of my fav songs!


----------



## Rio_

Dream town #31 aka yesville

Is Ricky here? Yes, he is!






Somehow I still haven't dreamt enough for the dreamer badge...​


----------



## Aniko

Makoto said:


> Dream town #31 aka yesville
> 
> Is Ricky here? Yes, he is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somehow I still haven't dreamt enough for the dreamer badge...​



LOL I wanted to do that as well (axe or net), but never found Ricky outside.


----------



## wheneverking

ya don't say, ricky~


----------



## Daysie

My picture with Ricky!

​


----------



## Hyoon

He looks not angry that's nice


----------



## Alienfish

Nothing wrong with the rain, Ricky. Don't be a grumpy squirrel!

thx to whoever had the "yesville" dream town for the challenge!


----------



## Stalfos

20 dreams and counting and still no Ricky. :/


----------



## Alienfish

Stalfos said:


> 20 dreams and counting and still no Ricky. :/



try the "yesville" town, i and probably more people used that ^^


----------



## EvieEvening23

hey, Jake. hope you enjoy all these pictures of Ricky!


----------



## Stalfos

Sheila said:


> try the "yesville" town, i and probably more people used that ^^



I wanted to find him in a random address but it seems like I'm gonna have to give up that idea. Oh well, I'm a bit closer to my dreamer silver badge at least so it hasn't been a total wast of time. lol


----------



## Alienfish

Stalfos said:


> I wanted to find him in a random address but it seems like I'm gonna have to give up that idea. Oh well, I'm a bit closer to my dreamer silver badge at least so it hasn't been a total wast of time. lol



Fair enough. And lol I don't even have bronze but then I don't use that service a whole lot either.


----------



## cornimer

Life conversations with Ricky


----------



## AccfSally

I have him in my town Chocolat if anyone is looking for him still.


----------



## Stalfos

GOTCHA!

Super lovely town btw! <3


----------



## Requity

I'm sure you have, Ricky...

(Beautiful town, AccfSally!)


----------



## TykiButterfree

Ty AccfSally, I probably wasn't going to enter this one. I like that you have outfits in town. I never liked the pajamas.


----------



## StarrySkye3

I visited Accfsally's lovely town of Chocolat and got to enjoy some yummy sweets and complete challenge 7 all in one visit. 



I was a bit nervous. He told me to have a seat but look what I had to sit next to!


----------



## hamster

after more than an hour i finally found this ugly cute lil thing


----------



## Polymathema

At final count:

Bells spent - 24,000

Dreams visited - 48



Spoiler: Visiting Log



​
*Plumeria*
Met Margie said her horoscope said she?d make a new friend today, snowy

*Nippon*
Raining very hard with lightning, fang shared his umbrella, flora

*Beavton*
Their town flag is a beaver + flora

*Vegas*
Snowing with Christmas lights, standie of a Fox in a suit, horror movie theme, another flora

*Frickland*
Generic, cherries all over the ground

*Cake*
BEAUTIFUL PATHS cute cafe house

*Jewel*
raining, lots of flowers

*Pipsburg*
paths bordered with shrubbery, beautiful illuminated winter theme, nice pathway designs

*Snow*
Not snowy, three squirrels but none of them ricky

*Banville*
Fell in a pitfall looking for Wendell, does Luna brush my hair while I'm asleep so I don't get bedhead? I've been at this for an eternity

*Oakwood*
Nice brick paths, wolf link and i were wearing the same pajamas

*Hyrule*
Snowy, no link, PIETRO

*Kandy*
huge perfect cherry orchard

*Skyrim*
Chevre friend!!! more snow, a gazillion weeds, somewhere there was a mole cricket

*Ourtown*
Gracie glasses

*Ta?sa*
Angrily ran through hybrid flowers

*Pinefort*
Many hamsters, pacrim reference, cute shooting star flag

*Mazukis*
Dreary, overcast, deep fall

*Hanamura*
Cute paths but broken, flora but no hanzo

*Regina*
Maigery told me it?s cherry blossom time

*Graffiti*
Anpan very cute boy in a pink dress

*Sneeks*
Many elephants, dizzy greeted

*Scrotia*
Nice paths, jambette wtf

*Hotville*
Actual cherry blossoms, cyrano, Bettina mouse wearing rainbow shirt

*Astraeus*
Wolf link, same paths as oblivia??? Hunter says halloween is always here

*Rapture*
Not underwater, giant checkerboard of flowers

*2112*
Snowy, Christmas lights, some of the villagers in holiday sweaters

*Brgyhulo*
Lots of fountains and crystals, pietro and flora

*Sunset*
Raining, not sunset, weighted companion cube design

*The town*
Chevre, snow, totoro standie, very cute ghost flag

*LoveOwl*
Cute galaxy bricks, splatoon flag, Kyle doggo

*Solitude*
Snow, calming ocean sounds, bam said he?d have a big house some day

*Mewni*
Baabara was very rude and said I must be dreaming to think she?s my bff, snowy, very nice crescent moon

*Fable*
Cute celestial theme paths, Mayor Aesop

*Feronia*
Over nine diggy holes, cicadas screaming

*my house*
three of the exact same person, lots of blue rose, a playground set up under the plaza

*Prismic*
totoro standie again, erik chilling out with a shovel

*Baxtonia*
standie of miles edgeworth, a lot of kirby designs on wendell

*Fallburg*
Wendell had like 4 copies of the beetle, and Apollo was wearing one on his shirt

*Aincrad*
I think I'm in love with Julian, who could not describe his mood to me

*Amarylis*
Peanut squirrel is not Ricky, contemplate painting her

*Yelo*
Cherry blossoms, Teddy a very cute jock bear wanted me to jog with him

*Kalos*
Marcel with a pikachu shirt

*Winnipeg*
PIETRO NOPEEEE

*Patatas*
Cute water path and a full moon

*Eorzea*
Could not find my character Owl anywhere, nor the gold saucer, Chevre and Wolf Link were hanging out tho

*Avalon*
Pretty marble and water pathways, Naomi has amazing cheekbones/highlights

*shirkton*
Deirdre is very sweet, very modern town hall

*Unicorn*
Thank you Unicorn for Ricky, sobs


----------



## Huseyin

My town isn't that well known huh?


----------



## sally.

yay​


----------



## Seroja

some words of wisdom from ricky, i guess?


----------



## AngelBunny

thanks to accfsally's town of chocolat!



Spoiler: ricky













Spoiler: other pics







































and yes i did this without attachments


----------



## Rio_

Turns out Phineas was just afraid of the dark and gave me my dreamer badge today woooo!
Also, I'm going to miss the challenges, they were so fun! :<


----------



## Coach

Shoutout to accfsally for having Ricky in their town!​


----------



## SensaiGallade

accfsally the bomb.com for having Ricky in her dream town!


----------



## roseflower

Well seems like Ricky doesn?t like my new outfit


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Last entry:



Ricky is yellow. Andrea's ribbon and dress are yellow. And do you know what else is yellow? The grand prize of this event.


----------



## Biyaya

I've completed all seven challenges! Cheers!


----------



## Chick

I can’t complete the 7th challenge. Oh well, I’ll still be happy with the prize for 6 challenges.


----------



## Strawberryllama

Chick said:


> I can’t complete the 7th challenge. Oh well, I’ll still be happy with the prize for 6 challenges.



Why not?


----------



## Chick

Strawberryllama said:


> Why not?



I can’t find any dream addresses and I’ve been busy all last night doing something, and now I’m heading off to work. Couldn’t find enough time sadly. ;C


----------



## Flare

Got to see bae thanks to Strawberryllama.


----------



## GiantPenguinGod

My pic with Ricky! Thanks Strawberryllama for letting me come by!


----------



## Strawberryllama

Chick said:


> I can’t find any dream addresses and I’ve been busy all last night doing something, and now I’m heading off to work. Couldn’t find enough time sadly. ;C



Ah, that's too bad.


----------



## r a t

these challenges were funnn even if i forgot to do some oops​


----------



## Rhea

*Challenge 7:*




I think I know why Ricky...
(thank you Yesville)​


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I already have a Peach and an Apple, but I won't say no to free collectibles lol.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I already have a Peach and an Apple, but I won't say no to free collectibles lol.



I already got 12 apples, but I can accept those two collectibles to represent my most well-behaved pets in my room.


----------



## Witchwyn

Ricky telling it how it is


----------



## Stargazer741

Me and Ricky, being sneaky together around this house


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Alolan_Apples said:


> I already got 12 apples, but I can accept those two collectibles to represent my most well-behaved pets in my room.



Please note the Apple you gave me will always be my favorite one.


----------



## Halloqueen

Took a few pictures but none of them really worked well. Oh well, at least I managed to find him. Thanks Strawberryllama for letting me visit. 






And thank you, Staff, for the fun challenges. I missed the second day but oh well.


----------



## Golden_Purrl

Challenge #7 the grand finale:



Luckily I found Ricky in my scraped squirrel town. I didn?t have time to go though a zillion dream towns.
(And mabye one day I?ll actually finish my all squirrel town.)


----------



## Espurr

and thus, the fun ends


----------



## Justin

Posting here to say that submissions are now closed for the seventh and final challenge! Thanks for playing everyone and we'll be aiming to distribute prizes by the weekend hopefully.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Can you list out the best posts even though we'll win no prizes?


----------



## Lorrai

Will the anniversary collectable continue to be available for those waiting to buy it with the daily challenge loot?


----------



## Cheremtasy

I'm surprised I managed to do all 7 xD


----------



## Haydenv019

Same here lol


----------



## LambdaDelta

bonus round challenge: a 5000 word essay on what new leaf means to you

mla format

first draft due tomorrow for proofreading and corrections


----------



## Valzed

LambdaDelta said:


> bonus round challenge: a 5000 word essay on what new leaf means to you
> 
> mla format
> 
> first draft due tomorrow for proofreading and corrections


----------



## Justin

Lorrai said:


> Will the anniversary collectable continue to be available for those waiting to buy it with the daily challenge loot?



No I'm afraid not. The announcement post said it only be available until today -- I'll be removing it tonight. Sorry.  Maybe try asking someone if you can loan some bells from them?

The character collectibles will be available the entire month and you can pick those up with the loot. Flowers until the end of next month.


----------



## Hinata825

LambdaDelta said:


> bonus round challenge: a 5000 word essay on what new leaf means to you
> 
> mla format
> 
> first draft due tomorrow for proofreading and corrections



Dude, you'd have to give like a REALLY good prize for that. (but if you did you'd so be on! I'd type that out in like an hour no joke)


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

LambdaDelta said:


> bonus round challenge: a 5000 word essay on what new leaf means to you
> 
> mla format
> 
> first draft due tomorrow for proofreading and corrections



Literally the only essay I'd be motivated to do.  That's wayyy better than the college application essays I'm supposed to be writing.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

The only entry that worries me is the fourth one. I submitted two photos, only because the first one didn't follow the rules. So I made a second one that did follow the rules. I don't know if I qualified for that one.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Hinata825 said:


> Dude, you'd have to give like a REALLY good prize for that. (but if you did you'd so be on! I'd type that out in like an hour no joke)



time to bring the weird doll out of retirement


----------



## Spooky.

Alolan_Apples said:


> The only entry that worries me is the fourth one. I submitted two photos, only because the first one didn't follow the rules. So I made a second one that did follow the rules. I don't know if I qualified for that one.



yeah, there were one or two I was worried may not have 'passed' but they seemed nice about telling us if we needed to redo our entries so hopefully that will help some of us.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Haydenv019 said:


> Same here lol



Just curious, did they allow you to do yours as photos and not screenshots?


----------



## Thunder

Paperboy012305 said:


> Can you list out the best posts even though we'll win no prizes?



These were just some of my favorite entries:



Spoiler



*Challenge 1:*







*Challenge 2:*






*Challenge 3:

*





*Challenge 4:*






*Challenge 5:*






*Challenge 6:*






*Challenge 7:*


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Thunder said:


> These were just some of my favorite entries:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> *Challenge 1:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Challenge 2:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Challenge 3:
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Challenge 4:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Challenge 5:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Challenge 6:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Challenge 7:*



Those are staff entries. What's wrong with ours?


----------



## LambdaDelta

proof thunder can't be assed to look through entries

- - - Post Merge - - -

btw my favorite entry is thunder(?) ****ing up the first sample image for challenge 2, leading to early confusion


----------



## Thunder

LambdaDelta said:


> proof thunder can't be assed to look through entries



boy, it'd be a shame if thunder couldn't be assed to add lambda's name to this list of challenge #2 entries. real shame.



LambdaDelta said:


> btw my favorite entry is thunder(?) ****ing up the first sample image for challenge 2, leading to early confusion



man i thought i had the rules written down pretty clearly, so i figure "hey maybe i'll just throw in a little joke here".

but it turns out the joke wasnt very funny because i had to correct a couple of people who didn't read the post clearly enough


----------



## EvieEvening23

Thunder said:


> boy, it'd be a shame if thunder couldn't be assed to add lambda's name to this list of challenge #2 entries. real shame.
> 
> 
> 
> man i thought i had the rules written down pretty clearly, so i figure "hey maybe i'll just throw in a little joke here".
> 
> but it turns out the joke wasnt very funny because i had to correct a couple of people who didn't read the post clearly enough



don't worry, you'll get it next time *awkwardly pats the air only just realizing you're probably hundreds of miles away from where I live so I decided to pat the laptop instead*

this is what happens when you only have a dog around to judge you


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I had to go back through this thread and select the apple favorites of each challenge. You may not get a staff favorite, but you can still win an apple favorite.



Spoiler: Apple Favorite Winners






DaCoSim said:


> SOOOOOOO the ONLY reason my start date isn't June 9th is a cute (I think) story. I've been playing AC since Game Cube days. I later, got my kids into Wild World. When we found out ACNL was coming out, we were stoked, even though it wasn't set to release for 6 months. When my bday hit in March, I went and preordered 4 copies for me and my 3 oldest. I went and picked them up on release and then SAT ON THEM FOR A WEEK while we waited to go on vacation. The morning we left for vacay, I started tossing games behind me in the car at 5 AM to keep us occupied for the 11 hour drive. Easiest drive EVER!!!! I swear we've had harder trips across town LOL!!!





pandapples said:


> you could say that we fell for each other





ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Marshal and I.  Some pushing was required, but the secret is to do it a little bit at a time.





gyro said:


> Local Man Eats Last Pink Candy





Hyoon said:


> I might or might not have wanted to gift this to Zucker or Marina





DaCoSim said:


> Home of the Brave...





aleshapie said:


>


----------



## Alienfish

Thunder said:


> boy, it'd be a shame if thunder couldn't be assed to add lambda's name to this list of challenge #2 entries. real shame.
> 
> 
> 
> man i thought i had the rules written down pretty clearly, so i figure "hey maybe i'll just throw in a little joke here".
> 
> but it turns out the joke wasnt very funny because i had to correct a couple of people who didn't read the post clearly enough



Dude, always get the picture things as you want them since it's a real contest man... just saying. There's always someone wo gets it wrong. I guess I was lucky reading the thing and waiting for a proper imgae, but yeeah


----------



## Jake

Alolan_Apples said:


> The only entry that worries me is the fourth one. I submitted two photos, only because the first one didn't follow the rules. So I made a second one that did follow the rules. I don't know if I qualified for that one.


For challenge #4 your entry was accepted!



Paperboy012305 said:


> Can you list out the best posts even though we'll win no prizes?


For my own challenge, these two were my personal favorites:











I just really loved the mood of the first picture, and the second one reminded me of how my love-hate relationship with Ricky started.


----------



## Cascade

aww thanks Jake


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Alolan_Apples said:


> I had to go back through this thread and select the apple favorites of each challenge. You may not get a staff favorite, but you can still win an apple favorite.



Aww.  I've never won an Apple Favorite before!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Aww.  I've never won an Apple Favorite before!



But I do hope that you win a staff favorite at the next TBT Fair.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Alolan_Apples said:


> But I do hope that you win a staff favorite at the next TBT Fair.



Thanks.  That's very sweet of you. <3


----------



## Paperboy012305

I won a staff favorite. Don't take this as hatred or anything negative, but I'll be fine without an Apple Favorite.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Paperboy012305 said:


> I won a staff favorite. Don't take this as hatred or anything negative, but I'll be fine without an Apple Favorite.



I'm glad you got a staff favorite, but there's no need to be rude.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Paperboy012305 said:


> I won a staff favorite. Don't take this as hatred or anything negative, but I'll be fine without an Apple Favorite.



You’ll eventually win an apple favorite. Just wait and see. I did win a staff favorite after trying hard several times. Sometimes, even not trying hard will get you an apple favorite. Apple favorites are what I like.


----------



## King Dorado

Alolan_Apples said:


> You’ll eventually win an apple favorite. Just wait and see. I did win a staff favorite after trying hard several times. Sometimes, even not trying hard will get you an apple favorite. Apple favorites are what I like.



Dacosim racks up not just one, but two apple favorites


----------



## LambdaDelta

I hope you gift out apples to those that win apple favorites


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

LambdaDelta said:


> I hope you gift out apples to those that win apple favorites



Bro that's like asking him to give away his children. XD


----------



## Alolan_Apples

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Bro that's like asking him to give away his children. XD



I would never give away my pets. I can do TBT, but I don't have much.


----------



## ~Unicorn~

Can't wait for all those sweet prizes


----------



## EvieEvening23

~Unicorn~ said:


> Can't wait for all those sweet prizes



so true! I need me some bells to feel rich! $$$$$$$

the house and the toy hammer is cool too, I guess...


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

~Unicorn~ said:


> Can't wait for all those sweet prizes



Same.  I just spent 400 TBT on the Pink Hybrid Lily and a new set of regular Lilies and having less than 900 TBT gives me anxiety.


----------



## Cascade

I hope the yellow house is given to the people who deserve it.


----------



## ~Unicorn~

Cascade said:


> I hope the yellow house is given to the people who deserve it.



Like me, I actually keep and respect my collectibles


----------



## LambdaDelta

Cascade said:


> I hope the yellow house is given to the people who deserve it.



like me

so I can have a second for a future dumb joke aesthetic


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Cascade said:


> I hope the yellow house is given to the people who deserve it.



It's literally the only one I'm missing.  It'd be really nice to finally have all 6 houses.


----------



## Spooky.

Cascade said:


> I hope the yellow house is given to the people who deserve it.



I've never been able to get one of the houses before so I'm really hopeful that I'll be able to win one~


----------



## Heyden

Cascade said:


> I hope the yellow house is given to the people who deserve it.


Agreed, I need a 3rd one.


----------



## Alienfish

Heyden said:


> Agreed, I need a 3rd one.



how about givin it to me afterwards


----------



## Chicha

I'm hoping for the yellow house solely for my line-up but I know the chances of winning another are slim to zero. I was so close to buying it last restock but there will be more opportunities.

If I end up winning any of the other collectibles, I'll give them away.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Wonder if they'll be handing out prizes soon?


----------



## Spooky.

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Wonder if they'll be handing out prizes soon?



I hope so, I'm eager to see who wins the raffles


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Spooky. said:


> I hope so, I'm eager to see who wins the raffles



Same.  I'm interested in both the Toy Hammer and the yellow house.


----------



## Paperboy012305

I'm pretty sure they're gonna announce the winners at 7PM EST, obvious I know.


----------



## Alienfish

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Wonder if they'll be handing out prizes soon?



I hope, need me dolares lol. 

And yeah I don't say no to winning any of the raffles either haha


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Sheila said:


> I hope, need me dolares lol.
> 
> And yeah I don't say no to winning any of the raffles either haha



Lol yess I need my TBT because I'm pretty broke right now. XD


----------



## Haydenv019

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Lol yess I need my TBT because I'm pretty broke right now. XD



800 TBT is alot when you think about it lol.


----------



## SpookyMemes

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Lol yess I need my TBT because I'm pretty broke right now. XD



look at my bells and then look at yours lmao, are you still broke?

no but fr though I don't even care about those collectible I just want BELLS


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Haydenv019 said:


> 800 TBT is alot when you think about it lol.



1,500 is a lot more than 800. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



SpookyMemes said:


> look at my bells and then look at yours lmao, are you still broke?
> 
> no but fr though I don't even care about those collectible I just want BELLS



To me, having under 900 is considered broke.  Lol.


----------



## Bellxis

I'm really excited about the collectible raffle! whilst bells are always good, the collectibles are fairly rare so I think it's nice that the staff are giving other people who may not usually get them the chance to have one c:


----------



## Flare

I need them Bells for some items on ACNL. D:
Hopefully they'll distribute today.


----------



## SpookyMemes

the good thing though is that three people will be selected for each collectible raffle  idk if you can win twice which I don't think you can, but if you're worried about you not getting chosen, don't be, I think three winners being chosen is a big chance

but then again I can't math so don't listen to me lol


----------



## Bellxis

SpookyMemes said:


> the good thing though is that three people will be selected for each collectible raffle  idk if you can win twice which I don't think you can, but if you're worried about you not getting chosen, don't be, I think three winners being chosen is a big chance
> 
> but then again I can't math so don't listen to me lol



I agree! it's really nice of them to be so generous


----------



## Cascade

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Lol yess I need my TBT because I'm pretty broke right now. XD



but you really have all those beautiful collectibles


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Cascade said:


> but you really have all those beautiful collectibles



I know, those beautiful collectibles are why I'm broke lol.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Cascade said:


> I hope the yellow house is given to the people who deserve it.



You?re actually right that it belongs to those that will keep it rather than sell it for profit. But how about this: If I win the yellow letter and sell it to someone else before December 1st, I will do a TBT giveaway every day from December 1st to December 24th, where only one person wins each day. I?ve always wanted to do that.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Alolan_Apples said:


> You’re actually right that it belongs to those that will keep it rather than sell it for profit. But how about this: If I win the yellow letter and sell it to someone else before December 1st, I will do a TBT giveaway every day from December 1st to December 24th, where only one person wins each day. I’ve always wanted to do that.


So you mean the yellow house isn't for me? Well I'm glad I didn't get accepted in challenge #1.


----------



## ~Unicorn~

Ooooh when are they gonna come....that hammer and yellow house....in my collectible collection, sitting with the other ones, free petting every day....


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

~Unicorn~ said:


> Ooooh when are they gonna come....that hammer and yellow house....in my collectible collection, sitting with the other ones, free petting every day....



You do know it's a raffle, right?


----------



## xSuperMario64x

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> To me, having under 900 is considered broke.  Lol.


In that case I don't think I've ever not been broke lmao


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

xSuperMario64x said:


> In that case I don't think I've ever not been broke lmao



Hey, I said "to me".  Broke has a different definition for different people lol.


----------



## Spooky.

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Hey, I said "to me".  Broke has a different definition for different people lol.



I feel you, anything under 1k and I feel broke. I'm trying to save up my TBT too. One day I aspire to be on that top list.


----------



## Alienfish

Good luck everyone =D Gonna be nice to jav more bells hopefully as long as everything got accepted, gonna need that for new leaf and pok?mon :^)


----------



## LambdaDelta

Alolan_Apples said:


> You’re actually right that it belongs to those that will keep it rather than sell it for profit.



ok, Mr. Alolan "I'm gonna buy a highly limited quantities rad feather just to sell it" Apples


----------



## DaCoSim

Thx for the bells guys! I know that was prob a pain in the arse to sort through everyone!


----------



## Aniko

Thanks for the bells and collectibles!


----------



## EvieEvening23

yas, my fruit collection is complete...(thx staff/Isabelle NPC!)


----------



## Halloqueen

Ugh, I should have pushed myself to do that second challenge so I could have earned the apple collectible. Hopefully I'll be able to get one eventually, but I'm a bit too much of a cheapskate and have too many other things to spend my bells on instead.

Thank you for the peach and the bells!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

LambdaDelta said:


> ok, Mr. Alolan "I'm gonna buy a highly limited quantities rad feather just to sell it" Apples



Please don't rub it in my face. I can do what I want.


----------



## Alienfish

Alolan_Apples said:


> Please don't rub it in my face. I can do what I want.



Nah :^)

Thanks for the event though, been real fun and a even better reason that I have New Leaf again


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

ZombifiedHorror said:


> Ugh, I should have pushed myself to do that second challenge so I could have earned the apple collectible. Hopefully I'll be able to get one eventually, but I'm a bit too much of a cheapskate and have too many other things to spend my bells on instead.
> 
> Thank you for the peach and the bells!



There you go.


----------



## ~Unicorn~

I got the bells for 7 challenges but no peach or apple...


----------



## Zane

~Unicorn~ said:


> I got the bells for 7 challenges but no peach or apple...



did u check your inventory? all the collectibles were sent inactive


----------



## ~Unicorn~

Oh wait, I did get them! They just weren't activated from the shop inventory

- - - Post Merge - - -



Zane said:


> did u check your inventory? all the collectibles were sent inactive



Yeah I just saw right now


----------



## kiwikenobi

~Unicorn~ said:


> I got the bells for 7 challenges but no peach or apple...



Correct me if I'm wrong, but are they not in your sidebar right now?

EDIT: A few seconds late, never mind. ^o^;>


----------



## ~Unicorn~

Did they do the raffle draw yet?


----------



## Bellxis

~Unicorn~ said:


> Did they do the raffle draw yet?



as far as i'm aware, no, not yet


----------



## ~Unicorn~

Bellxis said:


> as far as i'm aware, no, not yet



ooooooo im excited


----------



## Bellxis

~Unicorn~ said:


> ooooooo im excited



same, i'm really anticipated to see who will win
not really sure when they'll draw the winners though?


----------



## ~Unicorn~

Bellxis said:


> same, i'm really anticipated to see who will win
> not really sure when they'll draw the winners though?


prob gonna take a while, like with giving the prizes


----------



## Zane

Yeah they're giving it a little extra time to try to make sure that everyone who should be counted for the raffles is (so if one of your entries got missed due to an error this is ur grace period to let them know)


----------



## Bellxis

Zane said:


> Yeah they're giving it a little extra time to try to make sure that everyone who should be counted for the raffles is (so if one of your entries got missed due to an error this is ur grace period to let them know)



yeah—i think giving it some time to make sure everyone is included is a good idea, because if people ended up being missed after the prizes were drawn, people definitely wouldn't be happy haha


----------



## Spooky.

I'm so happy all my 7 entries were counted <3 
Thank you staff


----------



## Cryptade

Question: How do you know if you get the collectables? I don't know how the collectable system works on here and I don't wanna accuse being missed if it's just me not knowing how the site works :0


----------



## LambdaDelta

Cryptade said:


> Question: How do you know if you get the collectables? I don't know how the collectable system works on here and I don't wanna accuse being missed if it's just me not knowing how the site works :0



check your inventory tab in the shop


----------



## Zane

Cryptade said:


> Question: How do you know if you get the collectables? I don't know how the collectable system works on here and I don't wanna accuse being missed if it's just me not knowing how the site works :0



they were all sent as inactive so they'll be in your inventory if you got them! You can also check your transaction log.


----------



## Cryptade

LambdaDelta said:


> check your inventory tab in the shop





Zane said:


> they were all sent as inactive so they'll be in your inventory if you got them! You can also check your transaction log.



Oh thank you, both of you!!


----------



## Sgt.Groove

I just realized something, are the raffle ticets like the 12 days of Christmas raffle where they appear in your inventory? Cause if so I don't got em •▲• (or are they just something the mods keep note of?)

- - - Post Merge - - -

I just realized something, are the raffle ticets like the 12 days of Christmas raffle where they appear in your inventory? Cause if so I don't got em ?▲? (or are they just something the mods keep note of?)


----------



## kiwikenobi

I'm pretty sure that there is no raffle ticket item that's supposed to be in your inventory, since the staff never told anyone to look for the tickets in their inventory, just to make sure they got the bells and collectibles from the correct tier of challenges.


----------



## Requity

~Unicorn~ said:


> I got the bells for 7 challenges but no peach or apple...


You got the Bells? I haven't gotten mine yet. 

Edit: Nevermind, I'm incredibly dense. I got them after all!


----------



## LambdaDelta

Darius-The-Fox said:


> I just realized something, are the raffle ticets like the 12 days of Christmas raffle where they appear in your inventory? Cause if so I don't got em •▲• (or are they just something the mods keep note of?)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I just realized something, are the raffle ticets like the 12 days of Christmas raffle where they appear in your inventory? Cause if so I don't got em •▲• (or are they just something the mods keep note of?)



the raffles are probably text docs on jeremy's computer that will be ran through a randomizer or something


----------



## corlee1289

Hello! I checked my inventory log and it indicates that I only did six of the challenges, when in face I did all seven of them. 
Who would I contact for someone to verify?

- - - Post Merge - - -

I don't know what pages my posts are on, but I did have all seven photos that I took for proof if need be.


----------



## Ryumia

corlee1289 said:


> Hello! I checked my inventory log and it indicates that I only did six of the challenges, when in face I did all seven of them.
> Who would I contact for someone to verify?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I don't know what pages my posts are on, but I did have all seven photos that I took for proof if need be.


I think you can just go to the Contact the Staff area of the forum to do that. Though... I think you should go through the thread and find your entries for the event before contacting them.


----------



## corlee1289

Ryumia said:


> I think you can just go to the Contact the Staff area of the forum to do that. Though... I think you should go through the thread and find your entries for the event before contacting them.



Am I supposed to contact them through there? 

"If you need help or have a concern about another user, you can use this board to contact the staff privately. Please only use this form if you cannot post publicly in Bell Tree HQ about your issue."

So I am unsure if I should wait for them to reply back on this thread or if I should leave a message there.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ryumia said:


> I think you can just go to the Contact the Staff area of the forum to do that. Though... I think you should go through the thread and find your entries for the event before contacting them.



Am I supposed to contact them through there? 

"If you need help or have a concern about another user, you can use this board to contact the staff privately. Please only use this form if you cannot post publicly in Bell Tree HQ about your issue."

So I am unsure if I should wait for them to reply back on this thread or if I should leave a message there.


----------



## Ryumia

corlee1289 said:


> Am I supposed to contact them through there?
> 
> "If you need help or have a concern about another user, you can use this board to contact the staff privately. Please only use this form if you cannot post publicly in Bell Tree HQ about your issue."
> 
> So I am unsure if I should wait for them to reply back on this thread or if I should leave a message there.


Mhm... I'm not entirely sure. I suppose you could wait. Never had this problem before. So I wouldn't really know. Though... Have you check through the thread for your entires?


----------



## SpookyMemes

Cole should have won but you know, whatever, it's cool


----------



## LambdaDelta

corlee1289 said:


> Hello! I checked my inventory log and it indicates that I only did six of the challenges, when in face I did all seven of them.
> Who would I contact for someone to verify?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I don't know what pages my posts are on, but I did have all seven photos that I took for proof if need be.



just use the contact the staff board to let them know.

and as far as the posts go, if you want to direct link to all of them you can just click on the replies number in the threads listing, which should pop up a window of user reply stats. just find your name and click the number next to it to load up all your posts in the thread and no others via search results. then clicking any links just under the username of the poster will take you directly to the post you want to go to in the thread


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Ahhh I'm so hyped for the raffle.  I hope they announce the winners soon!


----------



## corlee1289

I hope they also announce it soon!


----------



## Justin

Cross-posting the raffle winners posts and closing this thread. No need to split the discussion and this event is over now! Thanks for playing everyone.



Justin said:


> It's been 48 hours since the prizes were distributed for folks to let us know of any corrections, so I think it's time to finally draw our raffle winners for the Photo Challenge! I know you have all been waiting plenty long enough.
> 
> First up, we have the Toy Hammer collectible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> raffle with three winners. All 89 participants who completed at least six challenges were entered in this draw. Our winners are...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Toy Hammer Winners
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: One
> 
> 
> 
> Stalfos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Two
> 
> 
> 
> Meliara
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Three
> 
> 
> 
> katezilla
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up is the の collectible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> raffle, otherwise commonly known as "that yellow moon rune collectible" by some TBT users, with another three winners. A slightly smaller group of 79 participants who completed all seven challenges were included in this raffle. Great job to all of you for your complete streak! Here are the winners...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: の Winners
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: One
> 
> 
> 
> VanessaMay18
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Two
> 
> 
> 
> Huseyin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Three
> 
> 
> 
> hillaruhsaur
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That pretty much concludes our Five Years of New Leaf mini-event! Thank you to everyone to participated in this and supported my silly impromptu idea for the birthday. And of course all of the staff members who helped out by hosting a photo challenge, creating graphics, or assisting with other behind the scenes work. (thanks Jer, I know the prize packs nearly killed you already)
> 
> All of the character collectibles will remain in the Shop only until the end of the month, so please don't forget to pick up any you want before then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _rest in peace turnips :'(_


----------

